# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  فوائد من السيرة النبوية

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه* 
*فهذه بعض الفوائد للسيرة النبوية ،وبعض العناوين الفوائد مأخوذة من كتاب الأغصان الندية شرح الخلاصة البهية ، نسأل* *الله أن ينفع بها كاتبها وقارئها :* 

*
·      فنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أبو القاسم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ، ما يستفاد :

1- بيان علو شأن الحبيب محمد  وكمال شرفه الذي لا يداني فيه ، وذلك بأخذ الله تعالى الميثاق على الأنبياء وأممهم بأنه متى بعث النبي محمد  آمنوا به ونصروه وعزروه .

2- بيان شرف العرب ، وما حباهم ربهم تعالى به من بعثة أفضل أنبيائه ، وجعله حرزا لهم فكملوا وسعدوا به بعد أن آمنوا به وبما جاء به واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل عليه وهو القرآن الكريم .

3- إثبات نبوة الحبيب محمد  وتقريرها بشهادات التوراة والزبور والإنجيل ..

4- في هزيمة أبرهة وجيشه بخارقة لم يعرف مثلها أكبر آية على قرب طلوع الفجر المحمدي .

5- إن العبرة من هذا الذي تقدم في هذه المقطوعة من السيرة هو وجوب الإيمان اليقيني بنبوة محمد  ، ووجوب اتباعه وتعظيمه ومحبته فوق محبة النفس والمال والأهل والولد . 

 [ المصدر : هذا الحبيب للشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]





 
* يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أنا دَعْوَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبُشْرَىٰ عِيسَىٰ، رَأَتْ أُمِّي حين حملت بي كأن نُورًا خرج منها أَضَاءَتْ له قُصُورُ بُصرىٰ من أرض الشَّامِ ) ، ما يستفاد :

1- بيان بداية أمر النبي  ، و أنها كانت من عهد إبراهيم عليه السلام .

2- بيان استجابة الله تعالى دعوة خليله إبراهيم عليه السلام .

3- بيان ما نال حليمة السعدية وأسرتها من خير وبركة وما فازت من شرف لا يقادر قدره بإرضاعها رسول الله  وحبها له .

4- بيان إعداد الله تعالى عبده ورسوله محمدا  لتلقي الوحي عنه بشق صدره ونزع مغمز الشيطان منه حتى لا يبقى له محل ينزل به ليوسوس .

5- بيان آيات نبوته التي رأتها آمنه والدته يوم حملها ويوم وضعها .


[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب للشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]



*خرج به عمه أبو طالب إلىٰ الشام، بحيراء الراهب، حلف الفضول لنصرة المظلوم ، ما يستفاد :

1- بيان يتم النبي  ، إذ مات والده وهو حمل لم يولد بعد ، وماتت والدته وهو في السادسة من عمره وفي القرآن : { ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى } .

2- بيان مشاركة النبي  قومه فيما هو خير ومعروف ، وهو مظهر من مظاهر كماله  ذاتا وروحا وخلقا .

3- بيان مدى حب أبي طالب للنبي  .

4- آية تظليل الغمامة للنبي  .

5- تقريره النبوة المحمدية بشهادة بحيرى الراهب .

6- شهادة الراهب له بالنبوة ، وهي شهادة عالم وكفى بها شهادة.

7- تقرير الكمال المحمدي وتأكيده بحضوره  هذا الحلف ، ومفاخرته به في قوله الثابت الصحيح : ( لقد شهدت في دار عبدالله بن جدعان حلفا ما أحب أن لي به حمر النعم ، ولو أدعى به في الإسلام لأجبت ) .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب للشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته وتحدث بها الرهبان والكهان ، حُبب إليه الخلوة فكان يخلو بغار حراء ، ما يستفاد :

1- عصمة النبي  قبل بعثته من الشرك ..

2- بيان آية من آيات النبوة المحمدية وهي سلام الأشجار والأحجار عليه  .

3- تقرير أن الرؤيا الصالحة من الوحي .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب للشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

4- تلطف سواد في الجواب إذ كان سؤال عمر عن حاله في كهانته إذ كان من أمر الشرك ، فلما ألزمه أخبره بآخر شيء وقع له لما تضمن من الإعلام بنبوة محمد  وكان سببا لإسلامه .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 226 ) ]


*بُعِثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً ، نزول الوحي عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأول مرة ، ما يستفاد :
1- تقرير سنة غالبة وهي أن الأنبياء يرسلون على رأس الأربعين من أعمارهم .
2- مشروعية العزلة إذا فسد الناس وأصبح المؤمن لا يسلم من شرهم .
3- بيان أن أول ما نبئ به النبي  هو { اقرأ باسم ربك } وأن النبوة كانت قبل الرسالة ؛ إذ نبئ  باقرأ وأرسل بالمدثر وبينهما فترة من الزمن .
4- تعين القراءة على المسلم وطلب العلم والتعلم ، إذ ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب .
5- بيان كمال عقل خديجة وصحة علم ورقة ، وفضل كل منهما وكماله الروحي .
6- تشويق الرسول  إلى الوحي بانقطاعه عنه مدة من الزمن الأمر الذي تألم له رسول الله أشد الألم .
7- لطف الله تعالى ورحمته بنبيه  إذ كان يرسل إليه جبريل يناديه ويطمئنه ويبشره بأنه رسول الله حقا .
8- بيان أول ما أرسل به  وهو النذارة ، والبشارة لازمة لمن قبل النذارة فآمن ووحد الله في عبادته ، وتابع الرسول فيما جاء به .
9- بيان صور الوحي التي كان ينزل عليها .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

10- قوله : ( حبب ) لم يسم فاعله لعدم تحقق الباعث على ذلك وإن كان كل من عند الله ، أو لينبه على أنه لم يكن من باعث البشر ، أو يكون ذلك من وحي الإلهام .
11- قوله : ( حتى جاءه الحق ) وسمي حقا لأنه وحي من الله تعالى .
12- استدلت على ما أقسمت عليه - خديجة  - من نفي ذلك أبدا بأمر استقرائي وصفته بأصول مكارم الأخلاق ، لأن الإحسان إما إلى الأقارب أو إلى الأجانب ، وإما بالبدن أو بالمال ، وإما على من يستقل بأمره أو من لا يستقل ، وذلك كله مجموع فيما وصفته به .
13- إرشاد إلى أن صاحب الحاجة يقدم بين يديه من يعرف بقدره ممن يكون أقرب منه إلى المسؤول ، وذلك مستفاد من قول خديجة لورقة : ( اسمع من ابن أخيك ) أرادت بذلك أن يتأهب لسماع كلام النبي  وذلك أبلغ في التعليم . 
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر ( 1 / 29 ) ] 

14- قال أبو سليمان الخطابي : حبب العزلة إليه  لأن معها فراغ القلب وهي معينة على التفكر ، وبها ينقطع عن مألوفات البشر ويتخشع قلبه والله أعلم .

15- قال العلماء : والحكمة في الغط شغله من الالتفات والمبالغة في أمره بإحضار قلبه لما يقوله له ، وكرره ثلاثا مبالغة في التنبيه ، ففيه أنه ينبغي للمعلم أن يحتاط في تنبيه المتعلم وأمره بإحضار قلبه والله أعلم .
[ المصدر : شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 1 / 160 ) ]

*تعرضه صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته رضوان الله عليهم للإيذاء من قبل المشركين ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان فضل أبي بكر الصديق .
2- بيان فضل الدعوة على الله ، وفضل من يهدي الله على يديه فردا أو أفرادا .
3- بيان فضل السبق في الخير وأهله .
4- بيان مقتضى سرية الدعوة وهو قلة المؤمنين وكثرة المشركين.
5- بيان أنه لا دليل لمن يرى سرية الدعوة في بلاد المسلمين اليوم في سرية الرسول  لها ثلاث سنوات ، لأن الرسول وأصحابه كان لايسمح لهم أن يقولوا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ولا أن يؤذنوا أو يصلوا ، ولما قويت شوكتهم أمروا بالجهر في الدعوة ، فجهروا ولاقوا من الأذى ما هو معروف بين المسلمين .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله]

6- وإنما شدد الأمر في حق أبي جهل ، ولم يقع مثل ذلك لعقبة بن أبي معيط حيث طرح سلى الجزور على ظهره  وهو يصلي ... لأنهما وإن اشتركا في مطلق الأذية حالة صلاته لكن زاد أبو جهل بالتهديد وبدعوى أهل طاعته وبإرادة وطء العنق الشريف ، وفي ذلك من المبالغة ما اقتضى تعجيل العقوبة لو فعل ذلك ، ولأن سلى الجزور لم يتحقق نجاستها ، وقد عوقب عقبة بدعائه  عليه وعلى من شاركه في فعله فقتلوا يوم بدر .
7- ومذمم ليس هو اسمه ولا يعرف به فكان الذي يقع منهم في ذلك مصروفا إلى غيره .
8- كما أن مذمما لايمكن أن يفسر به محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام بوجه من الوجوه .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

9- ولا يسمى المكان ناديا حتى يكون فيه أهله .
10- وأصل الزبن الدفع والعرب تطلق هذا الاسم على من اشتد بطشه ( لو دعا ) أي أبوجهل ( لأخذته زبانية الله ) أي ملائكته الغلاظ الشداد .
[ المصدر : تحفظة الأحوذي ( 9 / 170 ) ]

*هذا ما لاقاه النبي ، أما عن أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم  ، ما يستفاد :
1- إثبات حيرة المشركين إزاء الدعوة المحمدية وإلى اليوم .
2- بيان استعمال المشركين أسلوب المساومات لإحباط الدعوة وإطفاء نورها .
3- بيان تعنت المشركين وصلفهم وكبريائهم برفضهم دعوة الحق بعد ثبوتها ..
4- تقرير وتأكيد معنى قوله تعالى : { أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لايفتنون } .
5- بيان ما لاقاه المستضعفون المؤمنون من ألوان العذاب ، ولم يردهم ذلك عن دينهم .
6- بيان أول شهيد في الإسلام كان سمية أم عمار رضي الله عنهما .
7- بيان ما كان عليه طغاة المشركين من شدة وغلظة وحنق على المسلمين ، وما أنزلوه من عذاب بالمستضعفين من الموالي والعبيد ونساءا ورجالا .
8- تقرير سنة الله في أن أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ] 

9- قال ابن المنذر : توكيل المسلم حربيا مستأمنا وتوكيل الحربي المستأمن مسلما لا خلاف في جوازه .
[ المصدر: فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

*سأل المشركون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشق لهم القمر شقين ،  واجتماعات سرية بالمسلمين في دار الأرقم ليُعلِّمهم شرائع الإسلام ، ما يستفاد :
1- ثبات النبي  ووقوفه كأنه جبل أشم أمام المساومات والتحديات .
2- بيان تأثير القرآن في نفس من يسمعه متدبرا له متفكرا فيه .
3- إن الآيات والمعجزات لا تستلزم الإيمان ..
4- بيان ما نال رسول الله  من أذى المشركين ، وكيف قابله رسول الله  بالصبر حتى نصره الله فأعزه وأعز دينه وأذل المشركين وأبطل دينهم .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي السنة الخامسة من البعثة: هاجر جماعة من الصحابة إلى الحبشة ، ما يستفاد :
1- في الحديث :( قرأ النبي  النجم بمكة فسجد فيها وسجد من معه ..) ... فيجمع بين الروايات الثلاث بأن المراد أول سورة فيها سجدة تلاها جهرا على المشركين .
2- قوله : ( والجن ) كأن ابن عباس استند في ذلك إلى إخبار النبي  إما مشافهة له وإما بواسطة ، لأنه لم يحضر القصة لصغره . وأيضا فهو من الأمور التي لا يطلع الإنسان عليها إلا بتوقيف وتجويز أنه كشف له عن ذلك بعيد لأنه لم يحضرها قطعا .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 2 / 711 -714 ) ]

3- مشروعية الهجرة وهي الانتقال من بلد الكفر حيث تعذر على العبد أن يعبد الله إلى دار يتمكن فيها من عبادة الله تعالى بدون تعذيب .
4- بيان أول هجرة وقعت في الإسلام وهي الهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة .
5- بيان فضل أصحاب الهجرة إلى الحبشة ومن بينهم عثمان بن عفان وزوجه رقية بنت رسول الله  .
6- بيان خطر الشائعات إذ بها رجع المهاجرون ولاقوا مالاقوا من العذاب حتى اضطروا إلى الهجرة مرة ثانية .
7- هجرة أبي بكر مثل حي لكل مؤمن يضطهد في بلده فيخرج منه طالبا لعزة نفسه وحرية عمله الإسلامي .
8- بيان فضل أبي بكر ، وما كان عليه من الإيمان والتقوى .
9- في رد أبي بكر جوار ابن الدغنة ورضاه بجوار ربه مثل عال في التوكل على الله تعالى .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*الهجرة الثانية إلىٰ الحبشة ،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان أن ظلم قريش للمسلمين بلغ حدا لم يتجاوزه ظلم عرفه العرب في بلادهم .
2- بيان خيبة وفد قريش وفشله في مهمته ، لأنه يحارب الله في أوليائه ومن يحارب الله يهزم ، ويخسر الدنيا والآخرة .
3- بيان كمال جعفر بن أبي طالب العلمي والديني فرضي الله عنه وأرضاه .
4- بيان كمال أصحم النجاشي إيمانا وعلما وكرما وحسن جوار ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
5- حرمة الرشوة وسوء أحوال أهلها معطين وآخذين .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*فضل مهاجري الحبشة ، ما يستفاد :
1- قولها : ( وكنا في دار البعداء البغضاء ). قال العلماء : البعداء في النسب البغضاء في الدين لأنهم كفار إلا النجاشي وكان يستخفي بإسلامه عن قومه ويوري لهم .
[ صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي ( 16 / 54 (]

2- قوله : ( قال عمر الحبشية هذه ؟ البحيرية هذه ؟ )... ووقع في الموضعين بهمزة الاستفهام ، ونسبها إلى الحبشة لسكناها فيهم ، وإلى البحر لركوبها إياه .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 607 ) ]

*وفي السنة السادسة من البعثة: أسلم حمزة بن عبد المطلب وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما ، ما يستفاد :
1- قوله : ( اللهم أعز الإسلام ) أي قوه وانصره واجعله غالبا على الكفر ( بأبي جهل أو بعمر بن الخطاب ) أي للتنويع لا للشك.
[ تحفة الأحوذي للمباركفوري رحمه الله ( 10 / 105( ]
2- بيان خبث أبي جهل وشدة عدائه للنبي   ، ومحاربته لدعوته.
3- بيان ما نال رسول الله   من أذى المشركين ، وكيف قابله رسول الله   بالصبر حتى نصره الله فأعزه وأعز دينه وأذل المشركين وأبطل دينهم .
[ هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله  ]


*وفي السنة السابعة من البعثة: تعاهدت قريش علىٰ قطيعة بني هاشم ،وكتبوا بذلك صحيفة وعلقوها في الكعبة،في شعب أبي طالب أقاموا به ثلاث سنين ،وفي السنة العاشرة من البعثة: مات أبو طالب، ثم ماتت خديجة رضي الله عنها ، ما يستفاد :
1- وقال الدمياطي في السيرة له : ماتت خديجة في رمضان ، وعقد على سودة في شوال ثم على عائشة ، ودخل بسودة قبل عائشة .
2- وأن الكافر إذا شهد شهادة الحق نجا من العذاب لأن الإسلام يجب ما قبله ، وأن عذاب الكفار متفاوت ، والنفع الذي حصل لأبي طالب من خصائصه ببركة النبي   .
3- وإنما عرض النبي   عليه أن يقول لا إله إلا الله ولم يقل فيها محمد رسول الله لأن الكلمتين صارتا كالكلمة الواحدة ، ويحتمل أن يكون أبو طالب كان يتحقق أنه رسول الله ولكن لا يقر بتوحيد الله ، ولهذا قال في الأبيات النونية :
ودعوتني وعلمت أنك صادق ... ولقد صدقت وكنت قبل أمينا 
فاقتصر على أمره له بقول لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا أقر بالتوحيد لم يتوقف على الشهادة بالرسالة .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله الجزء السابع ]
4- بيان ما وصلت إليه قريش في الظلم والتعسف والجور ، وذلك باتخاذها قرار المقاطعة الجائر الهادم لكل خلق وقيمة إنسانية .
5- بيان ما لقي رسول الله   والمؤمنون من أذى واضطهاد من كفار قريش .
6- بيان صبر المؤمنين وجلدهم وذلك في ذات الله عز وجل .
7-  بيان أن أهل المروءة والكرم لا يخلو منهم زمان ولا مكان ، والحمدلله .
8-  بيان آية النبوة المحمدية في أكل الأرضة الصحيفة الجائرة إلا اسم الله تعالى ، وإخبار الرسول   بذلك ، فكان الأمر كما أخبر إذ نزعت الصحيفة فلم يجدو فيها إلا جملة (باسمك اللهم) وما عدا ذلك أكلته الأرضة . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب   لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*عقد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ عائشة وهي بنت ست سنين، ولم يبن بها إلا في السنة الأولىٰ من الهجرة، وهي بنت تسع سنين رضي الله عنها، ما يستفاد :
1-  مشروعية ضرب المثل وتشبيه شيء موصوف بصفة بمثله مسلوب الصفة ، وفيه بلاغة عائشة وحسن تأنيها في الأمور .
2- قوله    : ( في التي لم يرتع منها ) أي أوثر ذلك في الاختيار على غيره ، فلا يرد على ذلك كون الواقع منه أن الذي تزوج من الثيبات أكثر ، ويحتمل أن تكون عائشة كنت بذلك عن المحبة بل عن أدق من ذلك .
[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 9 / 152) ]

3- واستدلوا بهذا الحديث - " تزوجني رسول الله   في شوال" - وقصدت عائشة بهذا الكلام رد ما كانت الجاهلية عليه وما يتخيله بعض العوام اليوم من كراهة التزوج والتزويج والدخول في شوال وهذا باطل لا أصل له وهو من آثار الجاهلية كانوا يتطيرون بذلك لما في اسم شوال من الإشالة والرفع .
[صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي رحمهما الله]

*وفي شوال من هذه السنة: تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سودة بنت زمعة رضي الله عنها، ما يستفاد :
1- يجوز للرجل الدخول على من لم يكن في يومها من نسائه والتأنيس لها ..
2-  بيان حسن خلقه   وأنه كان خير الناس لأهله .
3- جواز هبة المرأة نوبتها لضرتها .
[ المصدر : عون المعبود العظيم آبادي ( 6 / 137) ]


*خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ الطائف يدعوهم إلىٰ الإسلام، فأبوا،فثبته الله بأمرين: أرسل إليه ملك الجبال، وأسلم علىٰ يديه مجموعة من الجنِّ، ثم دخل مكة في جوار المطعم بن عدي،ما يستفاد :

1- عدم اليأس والثبات وذلك بخروجه   لطلب النصرة .
2- اختار   من سادة ثقيف فإن أجابوا لدعوته لأجابت الطائف وذلك دليل حكمته   .
3- استجاب الله تعالى لدعاء النبي   فجاءوا مسلمين بعد حصارهم .
4- حمل الجن رسالة الإسلام .
5- شهادة عداس رضي الله عنه بنبوة النبي   .

*وفي السنة الحادية عشرة من البعثة: عرض نفسه الكريمة علىٰ القبائل في موسم الحج كعادته، فآمن به ستة من رؤساء الأنصار، ورجعوا إلىٰ المدينة ففشا فيهم الإسلام،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان ما كان عليه أبو لهب من الصد عن الدعوة ومحاربتها حتى خارج مكة .
2- بيان شرف سويد بن الصامت الملقب بالكامل إذ كان أول من لقيه رسول الله  وعرض عليه الإسلام فاستحسنه ونقل خبره إلى المدينة . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي السنة الثانية عشرة من البعثة: أسري برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد الحرام إلىٰ المسجد الأقصىٰ، ثم عرج به إلىٰ سدرة المنتهى ، ما يستفاد :

1- المعجزات ليست ضرورية لحصول الإيمان فقد رأى كفار قريش آيات عظاما ولم يؤمنوا .
2- تقرير حادثة الإسراء والمعراج وثبوتها بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع وأن الإسراء والمعراج كانا بالروح والجسد معا .
3- سبق أبي بكر وفضله وسبب تلقيبه بالصديق فرضي الله عنه وأرضاه.
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ص 92 ]

4- قال النووي : معناه أن الطست كان فيها شيء يحصل به زيادة في كمال الإيمان وكمال الحكمة وهذا الملء يحتمل أنه يكون على حقيقته ، وتجسيد المعاني جائز كما جاء أن سورة البقرة تجيء يوم القيامة كأنها ظلة ، والموت في صورة كبش ، وكذلك وزن الأعمال وغير ذلك من أحوال الغيب .
5- وقال ابن أبي جمرة : فيه أن الحكمة ليس بعد الإيمان أجل منها ، ولذلك قرنت معه ، ويؤيده قوله تعالى : { ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا } وأصح ما قيل في الحكمة أنها وضع الشيء في محله ، أو الفهم في كتاب الله ، فعلى التفسير الثاني قد توجد الحكمة دون الإيمان وقد لا توجد ، وعلى الأول فقد يتلازمان ؛ لأن الإيمان يدل على الحكمة . 
[ المصدر : فتح الباري ( 7 / 257 - 258 ) ]

6- قوله  : ( ... فاخترت اللبن فقيل : أصبت أصاب الله بك أمتك على الفطرة ) ... ومعنى أصاب الله بك أي أراد بك الفطرة والخير والفضل .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 1 / 193 ) ]

* وفي موسم الحج من هذه السنة: وافاه اثنا عشر رجلاً من الأنصار بعضهم ممن لقي النبي صلى الله عيه وسلم في الموسم السابق، فبايعوه عند العقبة فسميت ببيعة العقبة الأولى ، أول جمعة بالمدينة المنورة ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان شرف أهل بيعة العقبة الأولى وعلى رأسهم أسعد بن زرارة .
2- بيان فضل مصعب بن عمير شهيد أحد رضي الله عنه إذ ضرب المثل في حسن الدعوة والصبر على البلاء فرضي الله عمن ترضى عن مصعب من كل مؤمن موحد .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ص 98 - 99 ]

3- وفي هذا الحديث فوائد منها تحريم هذه المذكورات وما في معناها .
4- ومنها الدلالة لمذهب أهل الحق أن المعاصي غير الكفر لا يقطع لصاحبها بالنار إذا مات ولم يتب منها بل هو بمشيئة الله تعالى إن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء عذبه خلافا للخوارج والمعتزلة .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 11 / 186 ) ]

*بيعة العقبة الثانية ، ما يستفاد :
1- شرف أهل بيعة العقبة الثانية وفضل النقباء منهم وهم اثنا عشر رجلا.
2- بيان عداوة الشيطان إذ صرخ متألما لما شاهد من نصرة الإسلام وأغرى المشركين بالمؤمنين وأذاع خبر بيعة العقبة فلعنة الله عليه .
3- أن العباس بن عبادة العوفي هو الوحيد الذي ظفر بلقب مهاجر أنصاري ... فإنه خرج إلى رسول الله  بمكة وأقام معه بها ، فكان يقال له : مهاجر أنصاري استشهد بأحد رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وجعل الجنة مأواه .
4- أقام رسول الله  بمكة ينتظر إذن ربه تعالى له في الهجرة إلى المدينة . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ] 

*فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينئذ أصحابه بالهجرة إلىٰ المدينة، وأقام صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتظر الإذن بالهجرة ، ما يستفاد :
1- أن أول من هاجر من قريش من بني مخزوم إلى المدينة كان أبا سلمة بن عبدالأسد بن هلال ، واسمه عبدالله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه .
2- بيان مدى حب الصديق للرسول  ، إذ كان يرغب في صحبته حتى إنه لما أذن للرسول  بالهجرة ..
3- أن النبي  كان قد أرسل مع أهل بيعة العقبة الأولى مصعب بن عمير بن هاشم بن عبدمناف ، وأمره أن يقرئهم القرآن ويعلمهم الإسلام ويفقههم في الدين فكان أول من لقب بالمقرئ ..
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلىٰ المدينة ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان أن النبي  كان يأخذ بالأسباب وبالحزم فيها ..أعد الراحلة للسفر والخريت العالم بالطرق ومسالكها و .. دخوله غار ثور مع صاحبه استخفاء عن أعين المشركين الطالبين له .
2- بيان طبيوبة أسرة الصديق نساءا ورجالا ، وبيان سبب لقب أسماء ذات النطاقين .
3- بيان مدى ما بذلت قريش في سبيل قتل النبي  ، والقضاء على الإسلام .
4- تجلي آية النبوة في سقوط فرس سراقة وعجزه عن الوصول إلى النبي  .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

5- بيان عظيم توكل النبي  حتى في هذا المقام .
6- ومنها بذله - أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه - نفسه ومفارقته أهله وماله ورياسته في طاعة الله تعالى ورسوله وملازمة النبي  ومعاداة الناس فيه ومنها جعله نفسه وقاية عنه وغير ذلك .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]
*




- يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى -

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

**ومرَّ النبيُ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *وأبو بكر* *ومولىٰ أبي بكر عامر بن فهيرة ودليلهما الليثي عبد الله بن أريقط علىٰ خيمتي أم معبد ، ما يستفاد:*
*1- من الجن مؤمنون ، وإن كلامهم ليسمع ، وإن لم تر ذواتهم .
2- فضل أم معبد وهي عاتكة بنت خالد .
3- تجلي آية النبوة المحمدية في در الشاة وسقي الرسول*  *أهل بيت أم معبد وسائر أفراد رفقته .*
*[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب*  *يا محب لأبي بكر الجزائري ]*


**فَلَبِثَ رَسُولُ الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *فِي بني عَمْرِو بن عَوْفٍ أربع عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً، وَأُسِّسَ الْمَسْجِدُ الَّذِي أُسِّسَ عَلَىٰ التَّقْوَى ،* ما يستفاد :
*1- قوله : ( أي بيوت أهلنا أقرب ) ... وأطلق عليهم أهله لقرابة ما بينهم من النساء ، لأن منهم والدة عبدالمطلب جده وهي سلمى بنت عوف من بني مالك بن النجار .*
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]* 

*2- هذا تصريح بإباحة الثوم وهو مجمع عليه لكن يكره لمن أراد حضور المسجد أو حضور جمع في غير المسجد أو مخاطبة الكبار ويلحق بالثوم كل ما له رائحة كريهة .
3- وفيه منقبة ظاهرة لأبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه من أوجه منها : نزوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومنها أدبه معه ، ومنها موافقته في ترك الثوم .*
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]* 

*4- بيان أن مسجد قباء كان أول مسجد بني في الإسلام .
5- بيان أول جمعة صليت في الإسلام هي تلك التي صلاها رسول الله*  *في مسجد بني سالم بن عوف .
6- بيان عظم فرحة الأنصار بمقدم الرسول*  *، وما أبدوه من حفاوة وترحيب لم يسبق لهما نظير في التاريخ البشري قط .
7- بيان فوز أبي أيوب خالد بن زيد بنزول الرسول*  *بداره، وإقامنه بها حتى بنى مسجده وحجرات نسائه بإزائه .
8- بيان أدب أبي أيوب وكمال حبه لرسول الله*  *إذ لم تطب نفسه أن يسكن في أعلى المنزل والرسول في أسفله .
9- مشروعية التماس البركة من آثار النبي*  *.*
*[ هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

*10- ( لعبوا حرابهم ) أي برماح صغيرة جمع حربة .*
*[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ]*


**دَعَا رَسُولُ الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *الْغُلَامَيْنِ فَسَاوَمَهُمَا بِالْمِرْبَدِ لِيَتَّخِذَهُ مَسْجِدًا ،* *ما يستفاد :*
*1- فيه جواز الارتجاز وقول الأشعار في حال الاعمار والاسفار ونحوها لتنشيط النفوس وتسهيل الأعمال والمشي عليها .
2- فيه جواز نبش القبور الدارسة وأنه إذا أزيل ترابها المختلط بصديدهم ودمائهم جازت الصلاة في تلك الأرض ، وجواز اتخاذ موضعها مسجدا إذا طيبت أرضه .
3- وفيه أن الأرض التي دفن فيها الموتى ودرست يجوز بيعها ، وأنها باقية على ملك صاحبها وورثته من بعده إذا لم توقف .
4- فيه جواز قطع الأشجار المثمرة للحاجة والمصلحة لاستعمال خشبها ، أو ليغرس موضعها غيرها أو لخوف سقوطها على شيء تتلفه أو لاتخاذ موضعها مسجدا ...*
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 5 / 7- 8 ) ]*

*5- بيان فضل المسجد النبوي الشريف .
6- بيان فضل الأنصار وهم سكان المدينة الذين آووا و نصروا .*
*[ هذا الحبيب*  *لأبي بكر الجزائري ]*


*السنة الأولى من الهجرة: أسلم حبر اليهود عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه ،* *ما يستفاد :*
*1- الاتصال باليهود بواسطة عبدالله بن سلام رضي الله عنه ، ودعوتهم إلى الإسلام .*
*[ هذا الحبيب*  *لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*


**بعث النبي* *صلى* *الله عليه وسلم* *إلىٰ بناته وزوجته سودة بنت زمعة زيد بن حارثة، وأبا رافع فحملاهنَّ من مكة إلىٰ المدينة ما عدا زين**ب ،* *ما يستفاد :*
*1- كررت -أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها - لفظ ركعتين لتفيد عموم التثنية لكل صلاة.
2- قوله : ( وكان أول مولود ولد في الإسلام ) أي بالمدينة من المهاجرين ، فأما من ولد بغير المدينة من المهاجرين فقيل عبدالله بن جفعر بالحبشة ، وأما من الأنصار بالمدينة فكان أول مولود ولد لهم بعد الهجرة مسلمة بن مخلد كما رواه ابن أبي شبية ، وقيل : النعمان بن بشير .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]
3- استحباب الدعاء للمولود عند تحنيكه ومسحه للتبريك .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]

4- فضيلة أسماء بنت الصديق وولدها عبدالله بتحنيك رسول الله*  *له .
5- معرفة أول مولود ولد في الإسلام للمهاجرين والأنصار وهما عبدالله والنعمان .
6- موت فضلاء الرجال يعد رزية تؤلم المؤمنين وتحزنهم .
[ هذا الحبيب*  *لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*


**وفيها: شرع الأذان** ،* *ما يستفاد :*
*1- ( حي على الصلاة ) : قال الطيبي : معنى الحيعلتين هلم بوجهك وسريرتك إلى الهدى عاجلا ، والفوز بالنعيم آجلا .*
*[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 2 / 140 ) ]*

*2- ففي الحديث دليل على اتخاذ المؤذن حسن الصوت .
3- ( فقال رسول الله*  *فلله الحمد ) حيث أظهر الحق ظهورا وازداد في البيان نورا ، قاله القاري .*
*[ تحفة الأحوذي ( 1 / 409 ) ]*

*4- رؤيا المؤمن صالحة وتحمل البشرى له ولمن رؤيت له .
5- بيان صيغة الأذان والإقامة ، وفضل عبدالله بن زيد وعمر بن الخطاب لرؤياهما الأذان في المنام .
6- مشروعية مخالفة اليهود والنصارى .
7- بيان أن المؤذن ذا الصوت الندي أولى بالأذان من غيره .
8- بيان فضل بلال ، وأنه أول مؤذن في الإسلام .*
*[ هذا الحبيب*  *للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

**وفي السنة الأولى من الهجرة: عقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاهدة مع اليهود بالمدينة. ما يستفاد** :*
*1- إن من أبرز الجهود التي بذلها الحبيب* *في الإصلاح والتأسيس والبناء كتابه الذي كتبه فضمنه ميثاقا في غاية الدقة ، وحسن السياسة فألف بين سكان المدينة من الأنصار والمهاجرين وجيرانهم من طوائف اليهود وربط بينهم فأصبحوا به كتله واحدة يستطيعون أن يقفوا في وجه كل من يريد أهل المدينة بسوء** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

**وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : كانت سرية حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ سِيف البحر.* *ما يستفاد** :*
*1-*  *بيان تقيد الرسول* *بالإذن من ربه فلا يأتي ولا يذر غالبا إلا بإذن من ربه عز وجل** .*
*2-* *بيان أول سرية في الإسلام ، وأنها سرية حمزة عم رسول الله* *.*
*3-*  *بيان الكمال المحمدي في إرساله عمه والمهاجرين دون الأنصار لتلقي عير قريش** .*
*4-* *بيان أن أول لواء عقد في الإسلام كان لواء سرية حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

**وفي شوال من السنة الأولى: كانت سرية عُبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بطن رابغ ،* *وفي شوال مِن هذه السنة بنىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمَّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها،* *وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة: كانت سرية سعد بن أبي وقاصٍ رضي الله عنه إلىٰ الخرَّار،* *وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة: آخىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المهاجرين والأنصار ،* *ما يستفاد** :*
*1- (* *فقلت هيه هيه ) : وفي رواية مسلم فقلت هه هه حتى ذهب نفسي . قال النووي : بإسكان الهاء الثانية وهي كلمة يقولها المبهور حتى يتراجع إلى حال سكونه** .* 
*[عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 13 / 229 ) ]*

*2- فيه استحباب تنظيف العروس وتزيينها لزوجها واستحباب اجتماع النساء لذلك ولأنه يتضمن إعلان النكاح ولأنهن يؤانسها ويؤدبنها ويعلمنها آدابها حال الزفاف وحال لقائها الزوج** .*
*3-*  *فيه استحباب التزويج والتزوج والدخول في شوال ، وقد نص أصحابنا على استحبابه واستدلوا بهذا الحديث وقصدت عائشة بهذا الكلام رد ما كانت الجاهلية عليه وما يتخيله بعض العوام اليوم من كراهة التزوج والتزويج والدخول في شوال وهذا باطل لا أصل له وهو من آثار الجاهلية كانوا يتطيرون بذلك لما في اسم شوال من الإشالة والرفع** .*
*4- وأما المؤاخاة في الإسلام والمحالفة على طاعة الله تعالى والتناصر في الدين والتعاون على البر والتقوى وإقامة الحق فهذا باق لم ينسخ وهذا معنى قوله* *في هذه الأحاديث : ( وأيما حلف كان في الجاهلية لم يزدة الإسلام إلا شدة**) .* 
*[* *شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 9 / 178 - 179 ) ، ( 16 / 67* *) ]*

*5-*  *من مظاهر الكمال المحمدي أن يرسل عمّيه حمزة وعبيدة للغزو دون غيرهما من أصحابه من الأنصار والمهاجرين ، ليضرب المثل في الكمال الخلقي والروحي** .*
*6-* *فضل مسطح بن أثاثة حيث قلد اللواء وهو ابن خال أبي بكر الصديق** .*
*7-* *بيان فضل سعد بن أبي وقاص حيث عقد له النبي* *لواء وأرسله على سرية يقودها إلى جهاد الكفار** .*
*8-*  *شرف المقداد بن الأسود حيث حمل راية الجهاد في سبيل الله** .*
*9- بيان كمال طاعة أصحاب رسول الله* *، في الالتزام بما يعهد به إليهم** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله**]* 


**غزا رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة الأَبْوَاء حتىٰ بلغ ودَّان وهي أول غزوة غزاها بنفسه الشريفة* * ،* *غزوة بُواط** ،*  *غزوة بدر الأولىٰ* *،*  *غزوة العُشيرة** ،**ما يستفاد :*
*1- بيان ما اضطلع به الحبيب*  *من أعباء الجهاد والدعوة إذا ما فرغ من غزوة حتى تهيأ لأخرى وأعد لها ، فجزاها الله عن الإسلام وأمته خير ما جزى به نبيا عن أمته .
2- بيان الكمال المحمدي في حسن التدبير ، وكمال التصرف وعظيم الرشد في كل أعماله .*
*[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب*  *للجزائري رحمه الله ]*


**سرية جُهينة وفيهم سعد ابن أبي وقاص** ،* *بعث رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسل**م* *عبد الله بن جحش رضي الله عنه إلىٰ نخلة ، تحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة ، فرض صيام رمضان ، ما يستفاد :*
*1- بيان أول غنيمة كانت في الإسلام ، وخمست بإلهام من الله تعالى حتى فرض الله تعالى بعد ذلك تخميس الغنائم .
2- بيان أن سرية عبدالله بن جحش كانت مقدمة لغزوة بدر الكبرى .*
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]* 

*3- فيه حديث البراء ، وهو دليل على جواز النسخ ووقوعه .
4- وفيه قبول خبر الواحد .
5- وفيه جواز الصلاة الواحدة إلى جهتين وهذا هو الصحيح عند أصحابنا من صل إلى جهة بالاجتهاد ، ثم تغير اجتهاده في أثنائها فيستدير إلى الجهة الأخرى ..*
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 5 / 8-9 ) ]*


****وفي يوم الجمعة السابع عشر من رمضان من السنة الثانية للهجرة: وقعت غزوة بدر الكبرى ،* *ما يستفاد :*
*1- العمل بمشروعية : جزاء السيئة سيئة مثلها ، إذ قريش طردت المؤمنين وصادرت أموالهم . فاعتراض عيرها لأخذ ما معها من أموال كان عدلا لا ظلم فيه .
2- بيان تاريخ غزوة بدر وأنها في رمضان من السنة الثانية من الهجرة.* 
*[ هذا الحبيب*  *للجزائري رجمه الله ]* 

*3- وفي الحديث معجزات للنبي*  *ظاهرة .
4- ما كان عليه سعد بن معاذ من قوة النفس واليقين .
5- وفيه أن شأن العمرة كان قديما .
6- وأن الصحابة كان مأذونا لهم في الاعتمار من قبل أن يعتمر النبي*  *بخلاف الحج ، والله أعلم .*
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

*7- فيه استشارة الأصحاب وأهل الرأي والخبرة .*
*[ صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي رحمهما الله ( 12 / 105) ]*

*8- مشروعية الشورى وإنها من الواجبات الضرورية في كل ما يهم أمر المسلمين ، لاستشارة رسول الله*  *أصحابه في أمر قتال المشركين في بدر .
9- وجوب مراعاة العهود والمواثيق والالتزام بها تجلى هذا في طلب النبي*  *بيان موقف الأنصاري من القتال معه فيما لو حدث قتال بعد نجاة العير .
10- بيان فضل أبي بكر وعمر والمقداد بن عمرو وسعد بن معاذ ، تجلى ذلك في كلماتهم التي قالوها للرسول*  *عند طلبه المشورة من أفراد أصحابه حيث قرت بذلك عينا النبي*  *.*
*[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب*  *للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

*11- خذلان الشيطان إخوانه من المشركين إذ فر هاربا لما رأى الملائكة في ساحة المعركة بعد أن أجارهم ودخل المعركة معهم .
12- بيان أن من ضروريات الحرب بث العيون للتعرف على تحركات العدو ، وعلى أماكن وتقدير قواته وحزر قوته ، ومعرفة مدى قدراته .*
*[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب*  *يا محب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

*13- أشار المصنف بذكر هذا الحديث إلى أن النبي*  *كما لبس الدرع فيما ذكره في الباب ذكر الدرع ونسبه إلى بعض الشجعان من الصحابة فدل على مشروعيته وأن لبسها لا ينافي التوكل .
14- جواز إعانة المبارز رفيقه .
15- وفيه فضيلة ظاهرة لحمزة وعلي وعبيدة بن الحارث رضي الله عنهم .*
*[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

*16- وفيه استحباب استقبال القبلة في الدعاء ورفع اليدين فيه وأنه لا بأس برفع الصوت في الدعاء .
17- قوله*  *:( لا يتقدمن أحد منكم إلى شيء حتى أكون أنا دونه ) أي قدامه متقدما في ذلك الشيء لئلا يفوت شيء من المصالح التي لا تعلمونها .*
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]*

*18- قتال الملائكة في معركة بدر .. وظهور آثارهم آية النبوة المحمدية
19- آية حفنة الحصا التي رمى بها النبي*  *فأصابت جيشا بكامله فخبّلته ، وأصابته بالتمزق والهزيمة من آيات النبوة المحمدية .*
*[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب*  *للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

*20- قتال الملائكة في معركة بدر ورؤية بعضهم وظهور آثارهم آية النبوة المحمدية .*
*21- بيان هلاك المستهزئين مصداقا لقول الله تعالى لرسوله وهو في مكة : { إنا كفيناك المستهزئين } إذ هلك بالمعركة جلهم ..*
*[ هذا الحبيب*  *للجزائري رحمة الله ]*

*22- وفي هذا الحديث من الفوائد المبادرة إلى الخيرات والاشتياق إلى الفضائل .
23- وفيه الغضب لله ولرسوله*  *.
24- وفيه أنه ينبغي أن لا يحتقر أحد فقد يكون بعض من يستصغر عن القيام بأمر أكبر مما في النفوس وأحق بذلك الأمر كما جرى لهذين الغلامين .*
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 12 / 56) ]
*
*25- من حديث البراء أن قتلى بدر من الكفار كانوا سبعين ، وكأن الذين طرحوا في القليب كانوا الرؤساء منهم ثم من قريش ، وخصوا بالمخاطبة المذكورة لما تقدم منهم من المعاندة ، وطرح باقي القتلى في أمكنة أخرى .*
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 377 ) ]*

*26- قوله*  *: ( من ينظر إلينا ما صنع أبو جهل ) سبب السؤال عنه أن يعرف أنه مات ليستبشر المسلمون بذلك وينكف شره عنهم .
27- قال أصحابنا وهذا السحب إلى القليب ليس دفنا لهم ولا صيانة وحرمة بل لدفع رائحتهم المؤذية والله أعلم .*
*[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم ( 12/ 135) ، ( 17/ 170)]*

*28- قال الشيخ تقي الدين السبكي : سئلت عن الحكمة في قتال الملائكة مع النبي  مع أن جبريل قادر على أن يدفع الكفار بريشة من جناحيه ، فقلت : وقع ذلك لإرادة أن يكون الفعل للنبي  وأصحابه ، وتكون الملائكة مددا على عادة مدة الجيوش رعاية لصورة الأسباب وسنتها التي أجراها الله تعالى في عباده . والله تعالى هو فاعل الجميع والله أعلم .
29- قوله : ( لا تذرون ) ... أي لا تتركون من الفداء شيئا ، وزاد الكشميهني في روايته ( لا تذرون له ) أي للعباس . قيل : والحكمة في ذلك أنه خشي أن يكون ذلك محاباة له لكونه عمه لا لكونه قريبهم من النساء فقط ، وفيه إشارة إلى أن القريب لا ينبغي له أن يتظاهر بما يؤذي قريبه وإن كان في الباطن يكره ما يؤذيه ، ففي ترك قبول ما يتبرع له من الأنصار به من الفداء تأديب لمن يقع له مثل ذلك .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

30- مشروعية فداء الأسرى أو قتلهم أو المن عليهم إذ رد هذا إلى الإمام يحكم بما فيه خير للإسلام والمسلمين .
31- موافقة عمر رضي الله عنه ربه في أسرى بدر ، إذ كان قتلهم أولى من فدائهم .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]




**- يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى -*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

زادكم الله علما وعملا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

**وفي مرجعهم من بدر توفيت رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَتَلَ عميرُ بن عدي رضي الله عنه عصماءَ بنتَ مروان اليهودية بسبب أذاها للمسلمين ، خرج بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ المصلىٰ فصلىٰ بهم صلاة العيد، وكان ذلك أول خَرْجة خرجها بالناس إلىٰ المصلىٰ لصلاة العيد ، قتل سالم بن عمير رضي الله عنه أبا عَفَكٍ اليهودي لتحريضه علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،* *ما يستفاد** :*

*1-* *مشروعية صلاة العيد ، وزكاة الفطر وأنها من سنن الإسلام الواجبة** .*
*2- وفاة رقية بنت رسول* *.*
*3-* *أول صلاة عيد وأضحيته كانت في هذه السنة إذ صلى بهم الرسول* *وضحى وضحى أصحابه** ..*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

**غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنىٰ سُليمٍ حتىٰ بلغ الكُدْر ، بعد غزوة بدر بشهر هاجرت زينبُ رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما يستفاد** :*

*1- بيان ما كان عليه العرب في الجاهلية من بعض الكمالات كالأمانة والنجدة والعفة** .*
*2-* *وصول زينب بنت رسول الله* *مهاجرة من مكة إلى المدينة النبوية** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله* * ]*


**تزوج عليُّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فاطمة رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله ، أسلم عُمير بن وهبٍ الجُمَحيُّ حينما رأىٰ علامة من علامات النبوة ، ما يستفاد** :*
*1- وفي الحديث دليل على أنه ينبغي تقديم شيء للزوجة قبل الدخول بها جبرا لخاطرها وهو معروف عند الناس كافة** .*
*[عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 6 / 128**) ]*

*2- آية النبوة المحمدية في إخباره* *عمير بما قاله في الحجر مع صفوان وليس معهما أحد إلا الله** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله* *]*


**نقض يهود بني قينقاعَ العهد فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجلاهم عن المدينة ،ما يستفاد** :*
*1- تسجيل خيانة اليهود وغدرهم وانعدام وفائهم بأي التزام يدعونه** .*
*2-*  *بيان فضل المؤمن الذي غضب لله فقتل اليهودي الساخر من المؤمنة فقتل شهيدا رضي الله عنه** .*
*3- تسجيل الكرم المحمدي في أعظم صورة وأعلى مثال ، وذلك بين ظاهر في قبوله شفاعة ابن أبي وعفوه عن الخائنين الغدر عليهم لعائن الله** .*
*4-* *فضيلة عبادة بن الصامت الذي تبرأ من اليهود وأعلن ولاءه لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين** .*
*5-* *نزول آية المائدة في الرد والتنديد بابن أبي عليه لعائن الله لنفاقه وكفره** .*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*


**وقعت غزوة السَّويق ، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *تقرير مبدأ محاربة من يحارب ومسالمة من يسالم** .*
*2- مشروعية الاستخلاف عند غيبة الحاكم العام** .*
*3-* *حلية الغنائم وهي من خصائص هذه الأمة** .*
*4-* *بيان أن المشركين من العرب كانوا يغتسلون من الجنابة وهي مكرمة فيهم من بقايا دين إسماعيل وإبراهيم ، ومن ذلك الختان فقد كانوا يختنون** .*
*5-* *بيان أن مشركي العرب كانوا يؤمنون بالله ويحلفون ويبرون أيمانهم* *.*
*6- بيان أن الخروج للجهاد بنيته يحصل به الأجر ولو لم يقاتل**.*
*[* *هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله* *]*



**تُوفِّي عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه ودُفن بالبقيع، وهو أول من مات من المهاجرين بالمدينة ،ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *فيه دليل على أن تقبيل المسلم بعد الموت والبكاء عليه جائز** .*
*[عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود رحمه الله ( 8 / 341**) ]*

*2- (* *قبل عثمان بن مظعون ) هو أخ رضاعي لرسول الله* *.*
*3-* *قال صاحب المشكاة : هاجر الهجرتين وشهد بدرا وكان حرم الخمر في الجاهلية ، وهو أول من مات من المهاجرين بالمدينة** ..*
*[تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ( 4 / 48) ]*


**وقعتْ غَزْوَةُ نَجدٍ عند ماءٍ يَقالُ له (ذو أمَرّ) ،ما يستفاد :*
*1-* *مشروعية الخروج إلى العدو وتتبعه إرهابا له** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله** ]*

**قُتل كعبُ بن الأشرف اليهوديُّ بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،ما يستفاد :*
*1- وإنما يكون الغدر بعد أمان موجود وكان كعب قد نقض عهد النبي* *ولم يؤمنه محمد بن مسلمة ورفقته ولكنه استأنس بهم فتمكنوا من غير عهد ولا أمان** ..*
*2-* *ففيه دليل على جواز التعريض وهو أن يأتي بكلام باطنه صحيح ويفهم منه المخاطب غير ذلك فهذا جائز في الحرب وغيرها ما لم يمنع به حقا شرعيا** .*
*[شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله تعالى ( 12 / 136**) ]*
*3-* *وفيه جواز قتل المشرك بغير دعوة إذا كانت الدعوة العامة قد بلغته** .*
*4-* *وفيه جواز الكلام الذي يحتاج إليه في الحرب ولو لم يقصد قائله حقيقته** .*
*5-* *وفيه دلالة على قوة فطنة امرأته المذكورة وصحة حديثها ، وبلاغتها في إطلاقها أن الصوت يقطر منه الدم** .*
*[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 425* *)]*

*6- آية نبوة الحبيب محمد* *إذ شفى الله الجريح ذا النزيف الخطير بريقته الطيبة الطاهرة** .*
*7- فضيلة محمد بن مسلمة رضي الله عنه بقتله كعب الطاغية عليه لعائن الله** .*
*8-* *بيان آثار قتل كعب إذ أصبح كل يهودي خائفا على نفسه لا يطمئن على حياته** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

**عقد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه علىٰ أم كلثوم بنت رسول الله بعد وفاة أختها رقية، وبنىٰ بها في جمادىٰ الآخرة ، ما يستفاد :*
*1- زواج عثمان بن عفان الخليفة الراشد بأم كلثوم بنت رسول الله* *بعد وفاة أختها رقية رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

**وقعت غزوة الفرع من بُحران ، ما يستفاد :*
*1-مظاهر العزم والحزم لدى الحبيب محمد* *.*
*2-آية النبوة المحمدية في انهزام المشركين بمجرد تحركه* *نحوهم** .*
*3-* *فضيلة ابن أم مكتوم لاستخلاف رسول الله له غير ما مرة إماما و حاكما** .*
*4-* *جواز تولية الأعمى إذا كان ذا أهلية للولاية من الإيمان والعلم والتقوى** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*


**كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ القَرَدَةِ، فغنموا عيرًا ومالاً لقريش، ما يستفاد :*
*1- بيان مدى أثر هزيمة قريش في بدر حتى أصبحت في رعب وخوف لانظير لهما** .*
*2- فضيلة زيد بن حارثة لاختياره لهذه السرية المظفرة قائدا ناجحا** .*
*3- بيان أن النبي* *كثيرا ما ما كان يكلف المهاجرين دون الأنصار في شأن الغزو والحرب خارج المدينة نظرا إلى بنود بيعة العقبة** .*
*[* *هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*


**تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حفصة بنت عمر رضي الله عنهما، ما يستفاد :*
*1- قوله :( وكنت أوجد عليه ) أي أشد موجدة أي غضبا على أبي بكر من غضبي على عثمان ، وذلك لأمرين** :* 
*أحدهما : ما كان بينهما من أكيد المودة ، ولأن النبي* *كان آخى بينهما ، وأما عثمان فلعله كان تقدم من عمر رده فلم يعتب عليه حيث لم يجبه لما سبق منه في حقه** .*
*والثاني : لكون عثمان أجابه أولا ثم اعتذر له ثانيا ، ولكون أبي بكر لم يعد عليه جوابا** .*
*2- وفيه عتاب الرجل لأخيه وعتبه عليه واعتذاره إليه وقد جبلت الطباع البشرية على ذلك** .*
*3- وفيه عرض الإنسان بنته وغيرها من مولياته على من يعتقد خيره وصلاحه لما فيه من النفع العائد على المعروضة عليه ، وأنه لا استحياء في ذلك** .*
*[* *فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 9 / 222) ]*


**تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب بنت خزيمة أم المساكين رضي الله عنها ، ما يستفاد :*
*1- أم المؤمنين زينب بنت خزيمة الهلالية رضي الله عنها كانت تسمى في الجاهلية بأم المساكين ، لإطعامها إياهم** .*
*[* *روضة الأنوار للمباركفوري رحمه الله* *]*

**ولد الحسنُ بن علي رضي الله عنهما ، ما يستفاد :*
*1-*  *ولادة الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنه ، وحمل فاطمة بالحسين بعد خمسين يوما من ولادتها** .*
*[* *هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*


**غزوة أحد ، ما يستفاد :*
*1- تقرير مبدأ الشورى ، إذ استشار* *أصحابه في قتال المشركين خارج المدينة أو داخلها وأخذ برأي الأغلبية** .*
*2-*  *بيان شجاعة الرسول* *القلبية والعقلية تجلت في مواقف عديدة له* *منها أنه لم يئن عزمه رجوع ابن أبي بثلث الجيش** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الل**ه ]*
*3- فيه شؤم ارتكاب النهي ، وأنه يعم ضرره من لم يقع منه ، كما قال تعالى : { واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة}.*
*4-* *وأن من آثر دنياه أضر بأمر آخرته ولم تحصل له دنياه** .*
*5-* *وفيه ما كان الصحابة عليه من حب نصر الإسلام ، والرغبة في الشهادة ابتغاء مرضاة الله** .*
*6-* *وفي الحديث جواز الأخذ بالشدة في الجهاد ، وبذل المرء نفسه في طلب الشهادة ، والوفاء بالعهد** .*
*[* *فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله**]*

*7-* *بيان كمال قيادته العسكرية ويتجلى ذلك بوضوح في اختياره مكان المعركة وزمانها ، وفي وضعه الرماة على جبل الرماة ووصيته لهم بعدم مغادرة أماكنهم مهما كانت الحال ولو رأوا الموت يتخطف إخوانهم في المعركة ، ويدل على هذا أن الهزيمة النكراء التي أصابت الأصحاب كانت نتيجة تخلي الرماة عن مراكزهم كما مر في عرض المعركة وتسجيل أحداثها** .*
*8-* *بيان الآثار السيئة لتقديم الرأي على قول الرسول* *..*
*9- بيان أن الرغبة في الدنيا وطلبها بمعصية الله والرسول هي سبب كل بلاء ومحنة تصيب المسلمين ، في كل زمان ومكان** .*
*10-* *بيان صدق وعد الله للمؤمنين بالنصر إذ ظهر ذلك في أول النهار . قال تعالى : { ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه* *}*
*[* *هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

*11-* *بيان مظاهر الكمال المحمدي من شجاعة وصبر وتحمل وحسن سياسة ، وكمال تدبير** .*
*12-* *بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله* *، وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل واستجابة لله والرسول** .*
*13- موقف عائشة بنت أبي بكر وأم سليم الأنصارية .. فما أشرف هذا الموقف وما أشرف صاحبتيه رضي الله عنهما و أرضاهما** .*
*[هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

*14-* *أن الله هيأ لعباده المؤمنين منازل في دار كرامته لا تبلغها أعمالهم ، فقيض لهم أسباب الابتلاء والمحن ليصلوا إليها** .*
*15-* *ومحصله أن هذا الجليل القدر الذي تظله الملائكة بأجنحتها لا ينبغي أن يبكى عليه بل يفرح له بما صار إليه** .*
*16- الإرشاد إلى بر الأولاد بالآباء خصوصا بعد الوفاة ، والاستعانة على ذلك بإخبارهم بمكانتهم من القلب** .*
*17-* *وفيه فضيلة لجابر لعمله بوصية أبيه بعد موته في قضاء دينه** .*
*[* *فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 433 ) ، ( 3 / 209 - 277* *) ]*

*18- موقف حنظلة غسيل الملائكة : .. وبات عريسا ليلته فأيقظه صوت الجهاد فقام فلبس درعه وحمل سلاحه ولحق بالمعركة وهي دائرة فخاضها خوض الأبطال وقاتل حتى استشهد وهو جنب فغسلته الملائكة وأخبر بذلك رسول الله* *.*
*[* *هذا الحبيب* *للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*

*19-* *وفي الحديث جواز التداوي** .*
*20-*  *و أن الأنبياء قد يصابون ببعض العوارض الدنيوية من الجراحات والآلام والأسقام ليعظم لهم بذلك الأجر وتزداد درجاتهم رفعة ، وليتأسى بهم أتباعهم في الصبر على المكاره ، والعاقبة للمتقين** .*
*21-*  *قال ابن إسحاق أنزل الله النعاس أمنة لأهل اليقين فهم نيام لا يخافون ، والذين أهمتهم أنفسهم أهل النفاق في غاية الخوف والذعر** .*
*22-* *منزلة أبي بكر وعمر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخصوصيتهما به بحيث كان أعداؤه لا يعرفون بذلك غيرهما ، إذ لم يسأل أبو سفيان عن غيرهما** .*
*23-*  *وأنه ينبغي للمرء أن يتذكر نعمة الله ويعترف بالتقصير عن أداء شكرها** .*
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله* *]*

*24- مظاهره صبره صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تجلى صبره بوضوح في عدم جزعه لما أصابه وأصاب أصحابه من آلام وأحزان ، ومن فوات النصر الذي قاربه في أول النهار وخسره في آخره حيث انقلب إلى هزيمة مرة وانكسار خطير** .*
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*




- يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى -

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* 
*وفي اليوم التالي لغزوة أُحُد: خرج المسلمون لغزوة حمراء الأسد ، ما يستفاد :
 1- غزوة حمراء الأسد في اليوم الثاني بعد يوم أحد .
2- تقرير مبدأ : المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر واحد مرتين .
 3- بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل واستجابة لله والرسول . 
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي هذه السنة: تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بزينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها بأمر الله تبارك وتعالىٰ ، ما يستفاد :

1- قال العلماء : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تبنى زيدا ودعاه ابنه وكانت العرب تفعل ذلك يتبنى الرجل مولاه أو غيره فيكون ابنا له يوارثه وينتسب إليه حتى نزلت الآية فرجع كل إنسان إلى نسبه إلا من لم يكن له نسب معروف فيضاف إلى مواليه كما قال الله تعالى : { فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فاخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم }.
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 15 / 158)]

2- إبطال عادة التبني نهائيا بتزوج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بزينب امرأة زيد بن حارثة الذي كان قد تبناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة أيام العمل بهذه البدعة .
[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي صبيحة عُرْس زينب رضي الله عنها نزلت آية الحجاب ،ما يستفاد:

1- فرضية الحجاب صبيحة عرس زينب الذي تولى الله تعالى عقد نكاحها رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ثمرة طاعتها لله ورسوله .
[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله]


*وفي هذه السنة -الثالثة -: نزل تحريم الخمر، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل واستجابة لله والرسول.
[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*كانت سرية أبي سلمة رضي الله عنه إلي طُلَيحه الأَسَديِّ، فغنم وأسر، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان مصداق حديث نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ..
[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن أُنيس رضي الله عنه إلى خالد بن سفيان الهذلي، فقتل خالداً وعاد سالماً، ما يستفاد :
1-  بيان فضل عبدالله بن أنيس رضي الله عنه .

*كانت سريةُ الرَّجيع ، ما يستفاد :
1- الغدر والخيانة وصف لازم في الغالب لأهل الكفر والشرك .
2- بيان كرامة خبيب التي أكرمه الله تعالى بها ، وهي أكله قطف العنب في غير إبانه وغير مكانه ..
3-  مشروعية الصلاة عند القتل وأن خبيبا هو الذي سنها وأقره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليها .
4- بيان فضل ابن الدثنة في رضاه بالموت ، ولا يصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشوكة تؤذيه .
5- تقرير أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحبونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد من حبهم لأنفسهم وذلك واجبهم وواجب كل مؤمن ومؤمنة في الحياة .
[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله] 


*سرية بئر معونة ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان الغيب استأثر الله تعالى به ، إذ لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الغيب بدون إعلام الله تعالى له لما أرسل شهداء بئر معونة ..
2- بيان ما باءت به عصية ورعل وذكوان من غضب الله تعالى وعذابه .
3- فضل شهداء كل من الرجيع وبئر معونة إذ ذهبوا ضحية الغدر والخيانة ، لنزول قرآن فيهم ..
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*غدرت يهود بني النضير، فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم أجلاهم عن المدينة ، ما يستفاد :
1- تقرير مبدأ أن نقض المعاهدة إعلان للحرب .
2- بيان الكمال المحمدي في الوفاء بالعهود والالتزام التام بالمعاهدات .
3- بيان سجية من سجايا اليهود وهي نقض المعاهدات وكذا الحال بالنسبة للكفار إذا رأوا حاجتهم في النقض نقضوا لكفرهم بالله ولقائه .
4- قد تقتضي الضرورة الحربية هدم الجسور وبعض الدور وقطع الأشجار للضرورة .
5- بيان أن الفيء خلاف الغنيمة صورة وحكما .
6- بيان أن سورة الحشر جلها نزل في يهود بني النضير .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*توفي أبو سلمة: عبد الله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي رضي الله عنه، وكان رضيع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما يستفاد :
1- وفاة أبي سلمة عبدالله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي ابن عمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برة بنت عبد المطلب .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*مات عبد الله بن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهما، يعني من رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ست سنين، ما يستفاد :
1- وفاة عبدالله بن عثمان بن عفان وهو ابن رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وله من العمر ست سنوات .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وقعتْ غزوة بدر الآخرة ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان الوفاء المحمدي الدال على الشجاعة النادرة إذ لم يرهب أبا سفيان كما رهب هو وولى من الطريق خائفا .
2- بيان مصداق حديث نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ؛ لانهزام جيش أبي سفيان قبل الالتقاء بأرض الموعد وهي بدر.
3- تفسير قول الله تعالى : { الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فانقلبوا بتعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا رضوان الله والله ذو فضل عظيم} .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*وُلد الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما، من فاطمة رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما يستفاد :
1- ولادة الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما وهو سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه ابن بنته فاطمة .. رضوان الله عنها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة بنت أبي أُمية  ، ما يستفاد :
1- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما من مسلم تصيبه مصيبة فيقول ما أمره الله عز وجل إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ) فيه فضيلة هذا القول .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 6 / 195 ) ]


*أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه أن يتعلم كتاب يهود، فتعلمه في خمسة عشر يومًا ، ما يستفاد :
1- قال الطيبي معناه مقدر ، أي ما مر بي نصف شهر في التعلم حتى كمل تعلمي .
[ تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ( 7 / 342 ) ]

2- أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن ثابت الشاب الأنصاري أي يتعلم كتابة اليهود فتعلمها في نصف شهر .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*رجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهودي واليهودية ، ما يستفاد :
1- في هذا دليل لوجوب حد الزنا على الكافر .
2- وفيه أن الكفار مخاطبون بفروع الشرع وهو الصحيح .
3- قوله  : ( فقال ما تجدون في التوراة ) . قال العلماء : هذا السؤال ليس لتقليدهم ولا لمعرفة الحكم منهم فإنما هو لالزامهم بما يعتقدونه في كتابهم ولعله  قد أوحي إليه أن الرجم موجود في التوراة الموجودة في أيديهم لم يغيروه كما غيروا أشياء أو أنه أخبره بذلك من أسلم منهم ولهذا لم يخف ذلك عليه حين كتموه ,
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 11 / 173 - 174 ) ]


*غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دومة الجندل ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان ما أوتي النبي  من كمال السياسة وحسنها ، إذ خروجه إلى دومة الجندل حقق عدة أهداف شريفة منها إرعاب الروم ، ورفع الظلم والدعوة إلى الإسلام .
2- بيان مصداق قوله  : ( نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ) ، إذ بمجرد أن علم الظلمة بخروج النبي  إليهم حتى تفرقوا منهزمين والمسافة مسافة شهر .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*قَدم وفد مُزَينة علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، ما يستفاد :
1- آية نبوة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث زاد القليل، وأخذوا كفايتهم منه .


*تُوفيت أم سعد بن عبادة رضي الله عنها ، ما يستفاد :
1- وفاة أم سعد رضي الله عنها سنة خمس، وابنها سعد رضي الله عنه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة دومة الجندل .


*غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بني المصطلق علىٰ الراجح ، ما يستفاد :
1- تجلي الحكمة المحمدية والسياسة الرشيدة في إخماد نار الفتنة وقطع دابر الشر بالرحيل بالقوم وعدم الإذن في قتل ابن أبي ..
2- بيان نفاق وخبث ومكر ابن أبي عليه لعائن الله تعالى ، وما أراده من الفتنة .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*أعتق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جويرية بنت الحارث وتزوجها ، ما يستفاد :
1- في تزوج رسول الله  بجويرية بنت الحارث سيد بني المصطلق مبدأ : ( أنزلوا القوم منازلهم ) إذ تزوجه  بها كان إكراما لها ولأبيها لشرفهما عند قومهما .
2- بيان بركة جويرية إذ بزواجها انعتق أكثر من مائة بيت من قومها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*افترىٰ المنافقون علىٰ أُمِّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها حديث الإفك ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان أن الحبيب  ما كان يعلم الغيب حتى يعلمه الله تعالى .
2- بيان ما تعرضت له أم المؤمنين من البلاء وصبرها عليه حتى كشف الله غمتها وفرج كربها ، وهكذا يتحقق مصداق قول الرسول الله  :
( أشدكم بلاء الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ) .
3- استجابة أبي بكر لربه في قوله : { وليعفوا وليصفحوا } .
4- تجلي الكمال المحمدي ، في عدة مواقف من هذه الغزوة بما فيه حادثة الإفك من ذلك ؛ حلمه وأناته ، صبره وكرمه ، حسن تدبيره لأموره وأمور أصحابه ، واستشارته لأفراد آل بيته فيما يتعلق بهم دون غيرهم . 
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي شوال من السنة الخامسة: وقعت غزوة الأحزاب، فردهم الله خاسئين ، ما يستفاد :
1- موقد نار حرب غزوة الخندق هم رؤساء يهود بني النضير : حيي بن أخطب وسلام بن مشكم وكنانة بن الربيع . ومازال اليهود يوقدون نيران الحرب إلى اليوم .
2- تجلي آيات النبوة المحمدية عند حفر الخندق في ثلاثة مواطن وهي تفتت الصخرة حتى كان كثيبا مهيلا ، وما أعلنه عند كل بارقه برقت إذ كان ما أخبر به كما أخبر . وإطعام المئات بصاع شعير وجدي من الماعز.
3- بيان أن هذه الغزوة كانت تمحيصا للمؤمنين ، وكشفا لعوار المنافقين.
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

4- استجابة الله تعالى دعاء رسوله والمؤمنين .
5- فضل حذيفة بن اليمان لاختيار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم له وبعثه لاستطلاع حال العدو ، وفوزه بمرافقة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة ,
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وقعت غزوة بني قريظة، ونالوا جزاء خيانتهم العظمى ، ما يستفاد :
1- وقال ابن القيم في الهدي ما حاصله : كل من الفريقين مأجور بقصده ، إلا أن من صلى حاز الفضيلتين : امتثال الأمر في الإسراع ، وامتثال الأمر في المحافظة على الوقت ولا سيما ما في هذه الصلاة بعينها من الحث على المحافظة عليها وأن من فاتته حبط عمله ، وإنما لم يعنف الذين أخروها لقيام عذرهم في التمسك بظاهر الأمر ، ولأنهم اجتهدوا فأخروا لامتثالهم الأمر .
2- وفيها تحكيم الأفضل من هو مفضول .
[ فتح الباري لآبن حجر رحمه الله ]

3- بيان وبال عاقبة الغدر والخيانة وأنه عائد على صاحبهما وفي القرآن الكريم : { فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه } ، { ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله } .
4- بعض الأفراد من البشر أمرهم عجب كالقرظية القتيلة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]

*وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة: توفي سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه ، ما يستفاد :
1- وخبر سعد بن معاذ جواز تمني الشهادة ، وهو مخصوص من عموم النهي عن تمني الموت .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 519 ) ]


*قتلت الخزرج أبا رافع سلام بن أبي الحُقيق اليهودي بإذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما يستفاد :
1- جواز اغتيال المشرك الذي بلغته الدعوة وأصر .
2- وقتل من أعان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده أو ماله أو لسانه .
3- وجواز التجسيس على أهل الحرب وتطلب غرتهم .
4- والأخذ بالشدة في محاربة المشركين .
5- وجواز إبهام القول للمصلحة .
6- وتعرض القليل من المسلمين للكثير من المشركين .
7- والحكم بالدليل والعلامة لاستدلال ابن عتيك على أبي رافع بصوته ، واعتماده على صوت الناعي بموته ، والله أعلم .
[ فتح الباري ( 7 / 431 ) ]


*تسرَّىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برَيحانة، وهي من سبي بني قريظة بعدما أسلمت وظلت معه حتىٰ ماتت في السنة العاشرة ، ما يستفاد : 
1- وهي - أي ريحانة - وهي من بني النضير ، كانت عند رجل من بني قريظة ، فوقعت في غزوة قريظة في السبايا ، فاصطفاها النبي  لنفسه.
[ روضة الأنوار للمباركفوري رحمه الله]


*سابق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الخيل ، ما يستفاد :
1- إشارة إلى أن السنة في المسابقة أن يتقدم إضمار الخيل وإن كانت التي لا تضمر لا تمتنع المسابقة عليها .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 6 / 88 ) ]


*كانت سرية محمد بن مَسْلَمة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ القُرْطاء ، ما يستفاد :
1- وفي قصة ثمامة من الفوائد ربط الكافر في المسجد .
2- والمن على الأسير الكافر وتعظيم أمر العفو عن المسيء لأن ثمامة أقسم أن بغضه انقلب حبا في ساعة واحدة لما أسداه النبي  إليه من العفو والمن بغير مقابل .
3- وفيه الاغتسال عند الإسلام وأن الإحسان يزيل البغض ويثبت الحب .
4- وأن الكافر إذا أراد عمل خير ثم أسلم شرع له أن يستمر في عمل ذلك الخير .
5- وفيه الملاطفة بمن يرجى إسلامه العدد الكثير من قومه .
6- وفيه بعث السرايا إلى بلاد الكفار ، وأسر من وجد منهم ، والتخيير بعد ذلك في قتله أو الإبقاء عليه . 
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله _ 8/ 111 ) ]

*كانت غزوة بني لحيان بناحية عُسْفان، فلم يلقوا أحدًا ، ما يستفاد :
1- مشروعية المعاقبة بالمثل بقتال وقتل من خان وغدر .
2- مشروعية التورية والتعمية على العدو ليصاب منه غرة .
3- مشروعية إرهاب العدو بالنزول بساحته وإظهار القوة له .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ الطَّرِف ، و إلىٰ حِسْمَىٰ ، و إلىٰ وادي القُرىٰ ، سرية عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه إلىٰ دومة الجندل  ، سريةُ علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني سعد بن بكر بفدك   ، كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ أم قرفة بناحية وادي القُرىٰ ، وفي رمضان أيضًا من هذه السنة: أجدب الناس جدبًا شديدًا، فاستسقىٰ بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزل المطر  ، سرية عبد الله بن رواحة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ أُسير بن رزام اليهودي  ، كانت سرية كُرْز بن جابر الفِهْري إلىٰ العرنيين  ، وقبل صلح الحديبية، كانت سرية الخَبَط علىٰ الراجح  ، كانت سرية بني عَبْس علىٰ الغالب ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان قوة وصحة العزم المحمدي وعظم صبره على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه عز وجل .
2- مظاهر الحكمة المحمدية حيث تجلت في مواطن كثيرة .
3- مشروعية مفاداة الأسرى .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*كان صلح الحديبية وكان فتحًا مبينًا ، ما يستفاد :
1- وجوب الاعتمار وحرمة البيت الحرام وتعظيمه .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
2- آية النبوة المحمدية المتجلية في جيشان الماء في البئر التي أدخل فيها سهم النبي  .
3- بيان مدى إجلال الصحابة للنبي  ، الأمر الذي أدهش سفير المشركين عروة بن مسعود فحذر لذلك قريشا ..
4- وجوب الوفاء العهود وحركة الغدر والخيانة .
5- بيان حكم المهاجرات من النساء المؤمنات وأنهن لا يرجعن إلى الكفر بعد خروجهن منها .
6- بيان فضيلة عثمان في كونه لم يرض أن يطوف بالبيت دون رسول الله  ، وفي بيعة الرسول له وهو غائب .
7- من الحكمة أن يتنازل المرء عن أشياء لا تضر بأصل قضيته لتحقيق أشياء أعظم منها .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ] 
8- وتقدم الكلام على اختلافهم في كيفية نبع الماء في علامات النبوة ، وأن نبع الماء من بين أصابعه وقع مرارا في الحضر وفي السفر . والله أعلم .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 552 ) ]


*وفي الحديبية كانت بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة ، ما يستفاد :
1- بيان فضل أهل بيعة الرضوان إذ هم في الدرجة الثانية بعد أهل بدر قال تعالى فيهم : { لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا } .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي مرجعهم من الحديبية عند ضَجْنان نزلت سورة الفتح علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَهَنأَهُ المسلمون ، ما يستفاد :
1- وأثناء مسيره -  - نزلت عليه سورة الفتح { إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا } إلى آخر السورة ، وقد اشتملت على جل أحداث غزوة الحديبية مما تم فيها وما لحق بها من فتح خيبر وفوز المؤمنين بغنائم خيبر ، والبشارة بعمرة القضاء وتمامها على الوجه الأكمل بعد عام واحد من تلك الأيام ، وبذلك صدق الله رسوله رؤياه المبشرة له وللمؤمنين بدخولهم مكة آمنين غير خائفين .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي السنة السادسة من الهجرة: نزل فرض الحج ،  وفي هذه السنة: حرمت المسلمات علىٰ المشركين  ، ما يستفاد:
1- بيان حكم المهاجرات من النساء المؤمنات ..
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]

2- في السنة السادسة من الهجرة نزل فرض الحج .


*أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتبًا إلىٰ ملوك العالم يدعوهم فيها إلىٰ الإسلام   ، ما يستفاد :
1- سلك  في كتبه مسلك : أنزلوا القوم منازلهم ، ولكل مقام مقال .
2- إقراره  لمن كتب لهم إن أسلموا على ملكهم نابع من سياسة رشيدة لا يجارى فيها  .
3- جعله  اسم الله أعلى في الخاتم واسمه الأدنى فيه من تعظيم الله ...
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
4- التهمة إذا انتفت انتفى سببها ، ولهذا عقبه بالسؤال عن الغدر .
5- قال المازني هذه الأشياء التي سأل عنها هرقل ليست قاطعة على النبوة ، إلا أنه يحتمل أنها كانت عنده علامات على هذا النبي بعينه لأنه قال بعد ذلك : قد كنت أعلم أنه خارج ، ولم أكن أظن أنه منكم .
[ المصدر فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 1 / 45) ]

6- دعاء الكفار إلى الإسلام قبل قتالهم .
7- وجوب العمل بخبر الواحد وإلا فلم يكن في بعثه مع دحية فائدة ، وهذا إجماع من يعتد به .
8- ومنها استحباب تصدير الكتاب ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وإن كان المبعوث إليه كافرا .
9- ومنها التوقي في المكاتبة واستعمال الورع فيها فلا يفرط ولايفرط ، ولهذا قال النبي   إلى هرقل عظيم الروم فلم يقل ملك الروم لأنه لا ملك له ولا لغيره إلا بحكم دين الإسلام ..
10- ومنها استحباب البلاغة والإيجاز وتحري الألفاظ الجزلة في المكاتبة .
11- ومنها البيان الواضح أن من كان سببا لضلالة أو سبب منع من هداية كان آثما لقوله   : (وإن توليت فإن عليك إثم الأريسيين ) .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم ( 12 / 87 ) ]

*السنة السادسة للهجرة: نزل حُكْم الظهار، ما يستفاد :
1- ( قال أبو داود في هذا ) : أي في هذا الحديث دلالة على أنها ( إنما كفرت ) : خويلة ( عنه ) : عن زوجة أوس بن الصامت ( من غير أن تستأمره ) : في أداء الكفارة ، وأن النبي  أجازها وأمعناها .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 6 / 244 ) ]
*


- يتبع إن شاء الله -

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

****في المحرم من السنة السابعة: ردَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته زينب علىٰ أبي العاص بن الربيع بالنكاح الأول* *، ما يستفاد :*
*1- وأشار الحافظ في الفتح إلى الجمع فقال : المراد بالست ما بين هجرة زينب وإسلامه ، وبالسنتين أو الثلاث ما بين نزول قوله تعالى : { لا هن حل لهم } وقدومه مسلما ، فإن بينهما سنتين وأشهرا .*
*[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 6 / 260 ) ]*


**وفي المحرم من السنة السابعة: كانت غزوة ذي قَرَد علىٰ الراجح* *، ما يستفاد :*
*1-* *بيان تسمية هذه الغزوة بغزوة ذي قرد ، وذلك لأن الماء الذي نزل به رسول الله* *يقال له ماء ذو قَرَد**.*
*2- بيان فضل سلمة بن الأكوع وأبي قتادة لقول الرسول* *(* *خير فرساننا أبو قتادة ، وخير رحالنا سلمة بن الأكوع ).*
*3- تقرير بطولة سلمة بن الأكوع وشجاعته** .*
*4- حلم الرسول* *وكرمه وحسن سياسته ، وكمال أدبه* *.*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله* *]*



**تابع / وفي محرم من هذه السنة كانت غزوة خيبر ، ما يستفاد :

1- بيان آية النبوة المحمدية في نعي عامر بن الأكوع قبل استشهاده ودخوله المعركة .
2-  بيان فضل علي بن أبي طالب ، وما فاز به من حب الله ورسوله .
3-  بيان صدق وعد الله تعالى في غنائم خيبر إذ وعد المؤمنين بها .
 [كتاب هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله  ]


*تابع / وفي غزوة خيبر حرمت لحوم الحمر الأهلية ما يستفاد :
1-  قوله : ( لحم حمر الإنسية ) : ... نسبة إلى الانس وهم الناس لاختلاطها بالناس بخلاف حمر الوحش .
2-  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اكسروها فقال رجل أو يهريقوها ويغسلوها قال أو ذاك ) : فهذا محمول على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتهد في ذلك فرأى كسرها ثم تغير اجتهاده أو أوحى إليه بغسلها .
[شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 12 / 142 ) ]

3-  قوله : ( نادى أن اكفؤوا القدور ) : ... ومعناه قلبت .
[شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 13 / 79 ) ]


*تابع / قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جعفر بن أبي طالب ، ومن معه من مهاجري الحبشة ، ومعهم أبو موسى ، ومن معه من الأشعريين ، ما يستفاد :
1-  قوله : ( بلغنا مخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن باليمن فخرجنا مهاجرين إليه ) : ظاهره أنهم لم يبلغهم شأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد الهجرة بمدة طويلة ، وهذا إن كان أراد بالمخرج البعثة ، وإن أراد الهجرة فيحتمل أن تكون بلغتهم الدعوة فأسلموا وأقاموا ببلادهم إلى أن عرفوا بالهجرة فعزموا عليها ، وإنما تأخروا هذه المدة إما لعدم بلوغ الخبر إليهم بذلك ، وإما لعلمهم بما كان المسلمون فيه من المحاربة مع الكفار ، فلما بلغتهم المهادنة آمنوا وطلبوا الوصول إليه .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 606 ) ]
2-  قوله : ( فأسهم لنا أو قال أعطانا منها ) : هذا الاعطاء محمول على أنه برضا الغانمين وقد جاء في صحيح البخاري ما يؤيده وفي رواية البيهقي التصريح بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلم المسلمين فشركوهم في سهمانهم .
[شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 16 / 54 ) ]*





-يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى -

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

**وفي غزوة خيبر : قدم أبو هريرة على رسول الله* *مسلما* *:**ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *قدم أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه على رسول الله* *مسلما بخيبر بعد ما افتتحوها ، كان حفظه رضي الله عنه من معجزات النبوة قال رضي الله عنه : ( وقد قال رسول الله* *في حديث يحدثه : إنه لن يبسط أحد ثوبه حتى أقضي مقالتي هذه ثم يجمع إليه ثوبه إلا وعى ما أقول ، فبسطت نمرة علي ، حتى قضى رسول الله* *مقالته جمعتها إلى صدري ، ما نسيت من مقالة رسول الله* *تلك من شيء ) رواه البخاري*


****وفي هذه السنة : تزوج النبي* *أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها، ما يستفاد :*
*1-* *فابتنى بها رسول الله*   بعد رجوعه من خيبر .
[ روضة الأنوار لمباركفوري رحمه الله ]


**وفي غزوة خيبر : اصطفى رسول الله   صفية بنت حيي من السبي ، فأعتقها وتزوجها ، ما يستفاد :
1- فضل صفية أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
2- قوله : ( أقام على صفية بنت حيي بطريق خيبر ثلاثة أيام حتى أعرس بها ) المراد أنه أقام في المنزلة التي أعرس بها فيها ثلاثة أيام ، لا أنه سار ثلاثة أيام ثم أعرس ...
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 600 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

**وفي هذه السنة : كانت سرية أبان بن سعيد بن العاص قِبَل نجد* *،**ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *بيان قوة وصحة العزم المحمدي وعظم صبره على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه عز وجل** .* 
*]* *هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله** [*

**وفي هذه السنة : أهدت يهودية شاة مصلية مسمومة إلى رسول الله* *فأخذ لقمة فأخبرته الشاة بأنها مسمومة* *،* *ما يستفاد* *:*
*1-* *وفي الحديث إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الغيب ، وتكليم الجماد له** .*
*2-* *ومعاندة اليهود لاعترافهم بصدقه فيما أخبر به عن اسم أبيهم وبما وقع منهم من دسيسة السم ، ومع ذلك فعاندوا واستمروا على تكذيبه** . 
**[فتح الباري لابن حجر ( 10 / 303 ) ]*

**وفي هذه السنة : قدم حاطب بن أبي بلتعة من عند المقوقس** ...:**ما يستفاد** :* 
*1-*  *قدوم حاطب بن أبي بلتعة من عند المقوقس ملك الأقباط بمصر ومعه مارية القبطية أم إبراهيم ابن النبي* *، وسيرين ، وقد أسلمتا في طريقهما إلى المدينة** .
**[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري** [*

**ولما انصرف رسول الله* *من خيبر بعث محيصة بن مسعود إلى فدك يدعوهم إلى الإسلام** ... :**ما يستفاد** :*
*1- (* *كان فيما احتج به عمر ) : أي استدل به على أن الفيء لا يقسم وذلك بمحضر من الصحابة ولم ينكروا عليه**.*
*2-*  *قال الخطابي : الصفي ما يصطفيه الإمام عن أرض الغنيمة من شيء قبل أن يقسم من عبد أو جارية أو فرس أو سيف أو غيرها** .*
*3- (* *لنوائبه ) : أي لحوائجه وحوادثه من الضيفان والرسل وغير ذلك من السلاح والكراع** .*
*4- (لأبناء السبيل ) : قال ابن الملك : يحتمل أن يكون معناه أنها كانت موقوفة لأبناء السبيل أو معدة لوقت حاجتهم إليها وقفا شرعيا** .
**[كتاب عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود رحمه الله ( 8 / 149 - 150) ]

*
**وفي منصرفه من خيبر أيضا فتح وادي القرى** ..:**ما يستفاد** :*
*1-*  *وفي الحديث تعظيم أمر الغلول** .*
*2-* *وفي الحديث قبول الإمام الهدية ، فإن كانت لأمر يختص به في نفسه أن لو كان غير وال فله التصرف فيها بما أراد ، وإلا فلا يتصرف فيها إلا للمسلمين ، وعلى هذا التفصيل يحمل حديث ( هدايا الأمراء غلول ) فيخص بمن أخذها فاستبد بها ، وخالف في ذلك بعض الحنفية فقال : له الاستبداد مطلقا بدليل أنه لو ردها على مهديها لجاز ، فلو كانت فيئا للمسلمين لما ردها ، وفي هذا الاحتجاج نظر لا يخفى** ..*
*[* *فتح الباري ( 7 / 612 )]**3-* *حرمة الغلول من الغنيمة ولو كان المأخوذ شراك نعل** .* 
*4-* *لايصح الجزم لأحد بأنه في الجنة أو في النار ، ولكن يرجى للمحسن ، ويخاف على المسيء من المسلمين** .*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله]*

****ولما علم يهود تيماء ما جرى لإخوانهم في خيبر وفدك ووادي القرى ، صالحوا رسول الله* *وأقاموا بأموالهم** :**ما يستفاد** :*
*1- بيان صبر الصحابة وتحملهم الشدائد في ذات الله تعالى ما كانوا به مضرب المثل** .*
*2- بيان إنفاذ الرسول* *أمر ربه عز وجل في إبلاغ دعوته** .
**[المصدر : هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم** ]

*
**وفي مرجعهم إلى المدينة نام رسول الله* *وأصحابه عن صلاة الفجر حتى طلعت الشمس* *، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *قوله : ( فصلى بهم الصبح ) فيه استحباب الجماعة في الفائتة وكذا قاله أصحابنا** .*
*2-* *قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها ) فيه وجوب قضاء الفريضة الفائتة سواء تركها بعذر كنوم ونسيان ، أم بغير عذر وإنما قيد الحديث بالنسيان لخروجه على سبب لأنه إذا وجب القضاء على المعذور فغيره أولى بالوجوب وهو من باب التنبيه بالأدنى على الأعلى** .*
*[شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهم الله 5 / 155 -156*)]


**وبعد فتح خيبر احتال الحجاج بن علاط السلمي على مشركي مكة حتى استنقذ ماله منهم* *، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *ورخص له رسول الله* *أن يقول فيه بما شاء عند أهل مكة عام خيبر من أجل ماله وولده كان له بها** .
​[**الاستيعاب لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله ص 183*]


**وفي هذه السنة : كانت غزوة ذات الرقاع على الراجح* *، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *سميت ذات الرقاع لأن أقدام المسلمين نقبت من الحفاء فلفوا عليها الخرق ، هذا هو الصحيح في سبب تسميتها ... وقيل : سميت لجبل هناك يقال له الرقاع لأن له بياضا وحمرة وسوادا . وقيل : سميت بشجرة هناك يقال لها ذات الرقاع . وقيل : لأن المسلمين رقعوا راياتهم ويحتمل أن هذه الأمور كلها وجدت فيها** .*
*[شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم رحمهم الله ( 6 /111 - 112*)]
*2-* *فمن عليه لشدة رغبة لشدة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في استئلاف الكفار ليدخلوا في الإسلام ، ولم يؤخذ بما صنع ، بل عفا عنه** .*
*[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 534*)]


**وفي هذه الغزوة نزلت آية التيمم* *، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *وفيه دليل على فضل عائشة وأبيها وتكرار البركة منهما** .*
*2-* *وفيه تأديب الرجل ابنته ولو كانت مزوجة كبيرة خارجة عن بيته ، ويلحق بذلك تأديب من له تأديبه ولو لم يأذن له الإمام** .*
*3-* *والنكتة في قول عائشة : ( فعاتبني أبو بكر ) ولم تقل أبي ، لأن قضية الأبوة الحنو ، وما وقع من العتاب بالقول والتأديب بالفعل مغاير لذلك في الظاهر ، فلذلك أنزلته منزلة الأجنبي فلم تقل أبي**.*
*[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 1 / 562 - 563*)]


**وفي مرجعهم من ذات الرقاع اشترى النبي* *جمل جابر بن عبدالله ، ثم أعطاه ثمنه ورده عليه* *، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *بيان الكرم المحمدي المتجلي في إعطاء جابر الجمل والثمن معا** .*
*2-* *آية النبوة المحمدية في جمل جابر الذي أصابه الكلل والإعياء حتى انقطع ثم عاد خيرا مما كان ببركة ضربه له ورغبته في عودة صحته وسلامته** .*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله** ]*
 
**سرية غالب بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه ، سرية أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، سرية عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، سرية بشير بن سعد رضي الله عنه** ... :**ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *بيان قوة وصحة العزم المحمدي وعظم صبره على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه عز وجل** .*
*2-* *مظاهر الحكمة المحمدية حيث تجلت في مواطن كثيرة** .*
*3-* *لا ينقص من قيمة السرية ولا من أجرها إذا فر العدو ولم يتمكنوا منه أو يحصلوا منه على طائل** .*
*4-* *مشروعية مفاداة الأسرى** .*
*5-* *لا يحل قتل من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله ولو اتهم بالتقية تخلصا من القتل** .*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله]*

**يوفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : كانت عمرة القضاء** ،* *ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *قوله : ( وقال : الخالة بمنزلة الأم ) أي في هذا الحكم الخاص لأنها تقرب منها في الحنو والشفقة والاهتداء إلى ما يصلح الولد لما دل عليه السياق** ..*
*2-* *ويؤخذ منه أن الخالة في الحضانة مقدمة على العمة لأن صفية بنت عبدالمطلب كانت موجودة حينئذ** ..*
*3-* *وفيه من الفوائد أيضا تعظيم صلة الرحم بحيث تقع المخاصمة بين الكبار في التوصل إليها ، وأن الحاكم يبين دليل الحكم للخصم ، وأن الخصم يدلي بحجته** ..*
*[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 634*)]
*4-* *مشروعية قضاء العبادة إذا فاتت لأسباب قاهرة حالت دون أدائها** .*
*5-* *جواز الاعتمار في الأشهر الحرم ، وقد كان أهل الجاهلية يكرهونة** .*
*6-**مشروعية سنة الاضطباع والهرولة في طواف القدوم للعمرة أوالحج.*
*7-* *بيان العلة في سنة الاضطباع والهرولة في الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى وهي إظهار القوة ، وأن المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف** .* *[**هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]

*
****وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : تزوج النبي* *بميمونة بنت الحارث رضي الله عنها** :**ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *مشروعية الزواج في دار الحرب للقادر عليه** .*
*2-* *لطيفة في أن آخر من تزوج الرسول* *من نسائه ميمونة ، وآخر من مات من نسائه بعده ميمونة . وأنها رضي الله عنها بني بها بسرف ، وماتت ودفنت بسرف فمكان عرسها هو مكان دفنها فرضي الله عنها وأرضاها وجعل الجنة مأواها** .*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري* ]
*3-* *وكانت قبله صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت أبي رهم بن عبدالعزى ، وقيل : تحت أخيه حويطب ، وقيل : سخبرة بن أبي رهم ، وأمها هند بنت عوف الهلالية** .*
*]* *فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 639)]*


****وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : كانت سرية ابن أبي العوجاء السلمي إلى بني سليم ،* *ما يستفاد**:*
*1- وجوب الدعوة إلى الله تعالى والتحمل والصبر في سبيلها** .*
*2-* *خطر العيون والجواسيس أيام الحروب ، ووجوب الحذر منهم** .*
*3-* *بيان شجاعة أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسائر أهل الإيمان وعظيم صبرهم وتحملهم**.*
*[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله** ]*

**وفي هذه السنة : أسلم عمران بن حصين وأبوه رضي الله عنهم* *،* *ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *بيان تدبير الله في خلقه ، أسلم أبو هريرة وعمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهم عام خيبر** .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

****في صفر من هذه السنة : أسلم عمرو بن العاص وخالد بن الوليد وعثمان بن طلحة ، وهاجروا إلى المدينة* *، ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *بيان فضل العلم الشرعي فإن النجاشي آمن بالنبي* *لما له من علم بذلك** .* 
*2-* *بيان تدبير الله في خلقه ، وذلك واضح في تأخر إسلام خالد وعمرو وعثمان بن طلحة مع كمال عقولهم وذكائهم ، وعظم دهائهم** .*
*3-* *سماحة الإسلام إذ احتضن الثلاثة مع ما قاموا به ضده وما تصرفوا ضد أهله ومن مبادئه ( التوبة تجب ما كان قبله**)**.*
*]* *هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله** [*

**وفي صفر من هذه السنة : كانت سرية غالب بن عبدالله الليثي إلى بني الملوح بالكديد ، فغنموا وسلموا* * ،**ما يستفاد**:*
*1-* *بيان إنفاذ الرسول* *أمر ربه عز وجل في إبلاغ دعوته بلا كلل ولا ملل ولا فتور** .*
*2-* *بيان الصبر والتحمل في ذات الله عز وجل وأنه شعار المؤمنين الصادقين** .*
*3-* *مشروعية الغزو في سبيل الله ليعبد الله وحده فيكمل الناس ويسعدوا على عبادته تعالى** .*
*4-* *بيان إكرام الله تعالى لأوليائه بإنجائهم بالمطر والسيول وبما شاء من أسباب** .*
*]* *هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله** [*


**سرية شجاع بن وهب الأسدي ، سرية كعب بن عمير الغفاري ، سرية زيد بن حارثة* *،* *ما يستفاد:*
*1- مواصلة الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وإبلاغ رسالته* *إلى كافة الناس لإصلاحهم و إسعادهم في الدنيا و الآخرة** .*
*2-* *بيان صبر الصحابة وتحملهم الشدائد في ذات الله تعالى ما كانوا به مضرب المثل** .
**[هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري** [

*
**وفي جمادى الأولى من هذه السنة : كانت سرية مؤته فقتل الأمراء الثلاثة ، ثم فتح الله على يد خالد بن الوليد* *،* *ما يستفاد** :*
*1-* *وفي الحديث جواز الإعلام بموت الميت ولا يكون ذلك من النعي المنهي عنه** .*
*2-* *وفيه جواز تعليق الإمارة بشرط ، وتولية عدة أمراء بالترتيب** .*
*3-* *واختيار الإمام مقدم على غيره لأنه أعرف بالمصلحة العامة** .*
*4-* *وفيه جواز التأمر في الحرب بغير تأمير ، قال الطحاوي : هذا أصل يؤخذ منه أن على المسلمين أن يقدموا رجلا إذا غاب الإمام يقوم مقامه إلى أن يحضر** .*
*5-*  *وفيه جواز الاجتهاد في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .*
*6-*  *وفيه علم ظاهر من أعلام النبوة** .*
*7-*  *وفضيلة ظاهرة لخالد بن الوليد ولمن ذكر من الصحابة** .*
*8- قوله : ( يعرف فيه الحزن ) أي لما جعل الله فيه من الرحمة ، ولا ينافي ذلك الرضا بالقضاء** .*
*9-* *ويؤخذ منه أن ظهور الحزن على الإنسان إذا أصيب بمصيبة لا يخرجه عن كونه صابرا راضيا إذا كان قلبه مطمئنا**.*
*10-*  *وفي الحديث جواز معاقبة من نهي عن منكر فتمادى عليه بما يليق به** .*
*]* *فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 642 - 643 - 644)]*


**سرية عمرو بن العاص إلى ذات السلاسل ، وفي هذه السرية أجنب عمرو بن العاص ، سرية أبي قتادة إلى خضرة ، سرية أبي حدرد إلى الغابة* *،* *ما يستفاد** :*
*1-*  *( قال احتلمت ) : قال السيوطي : يرد بهذا على من يقول من الصوفية : إذا احتلم المريد أدبه الشيخ ، فلا أحد أتقى وأصلح ولا أورع من الصحابة ، وقد ذكر هذا السيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يقل له شيئا** .*
*2-* *( في غزوة ذات السلاسل ) : في مراصد الإطلاع : السلاسل جمع سلسلة : ماء بأرض جذام سميت به غزوة ذات السلاسل** .*
*3-** )* *فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقل شيئا ) : فيه دليل على جواز التيمم عند شدة البرد من وجهين: الأول : التبسم والاستبشار ، والثاني : عدم الإنكار ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقر على باطل ، والتبسم والاستبشار أقوى دلالة من السكوت على الجواز**. 
**[عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 1 / 405 -406*)]
*4-* *السرية بفتح المهملة وكسر الراء وتشديد التحتانية هي التي تخرج بالليل ، والسارية التي تخرج بالنهار ، وقيل سميت بذلك لأنها تخفي ذهابها** .*
*5-* *وما افترق من السرية يسمى بعثا ، فالعشرة فما بعدها تسمى حفيرة ،والأربعون عصبة ، وإلى ثلاثمائة مقنب بقاف ونون ثم موحدة ، فإن زاد سمي جمرة بالجيم ، والكتيبة ما اجتمع ولم ينتشر** .
**[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 8 / 70*)]
*6-* *الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وإبلاغ رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم وتحمل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم الشدائد** .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وفي شعبان من هذه السنة : نقضت قريش عهدها مع رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم ،*ما يستفاد :
1- بيان عاقبة نكث العهود وأنها وخيمة للغاية ...
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

*جاء أبو سفيان بن حرب ليجدد العهد ...، أرسل حاطب بن أبي بلعتة كتابا إلى قريش يخبرهم بمسير النبي* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم*..،ما يستفاد :
1- ...قريش نكثت عهدها فحلت بها الهزيمة وخسرت كيانها الذي كانت تدافع عنه وتحميه .
2- تجلي النبوة المحمدية في العلم بالمرأة حاملة خطاب ابن أبي بلتعة إذ أخبر عنها وعن المكان الذي انتهت إليه في سيرها وهو روضة خاخ.
3- فضيلة إقالة عثرة الكرام ، وفضل أهل بدر تجلى ذلك في العفو عن حاطب بعد عتابه .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : كانت* *سرية أبي قتادة الأنصاري* رضي الله عنه* إلى إضَمٍ للتمويه على المشركين ،ما يستفاد:
1- مشروعية السفر في رمضان وجواز الفطر والصيام فيه على حد سواء .
2-مشروعية التعمية على العدو حتى يباغت قبل أن يكون قد جمع قواه فتسرع إليه الهزيمة وتقل الضحايا والأموات من الجانبين حقنا للدماء البشرية .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


* وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : خرج رسول الله*  ​صلى الله عليه وسلم *بجيشه من المدينة لفتح مكة ،**ما يستفاد :
1- بيان الكمال المحمدي في قيادة الجيوش وتحقيق الانتصارات الباهرة .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : جاء العباس بن عبدالمطلب بعياله من مكة مهاجرا إلى المدينة ...، جاء مَخْرمة بن نوفل، وأبو سفيان بن الحارث ، وعبدالله بن أمية، فالتقوا بالنبي* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم*، وأسلموا ،**ما يستفاد :
1- بيان لُقيا العباس بالنبي* ​صلى الله عليه وسلمبالجُحْفة .
2- بيان إسلام كل من مخرمة بن نوفل ، وأبو سفيان بن الحارث ، وعبدالله بن أبي أمية .

*وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : وقبل دخول النبي* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم *مكة أسلم أبو سفيان بن حرب وحكيم بن حزام وبُديل بن ورقاء ،ما يستفاد :
1- مشروعية إنزال الناس منازلهم تجلى هذا في إعطاء الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أبا سفيان كلمات يقولهن فيكون ذلك فخرا له واعتزازا .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : بعد العصر ، لما بلغ رسول الله* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم*كُراعَ الغميم ، أفطر على راحلته ليراه الناس ،ما يستفاد:
1- قوله :( فقيل له بعد ذلك أن بعض الناس قد صام فقال : أولئك العصاة أولئك العصاة ) هكذا هو مكرر مرتين ، وهذا محمول على من تضرر بالصوم أو أنهم أمروا بالفطر أمرا جازما لمصلحة بيان جوازه فخالفوا الواجب ، وعلى التقديرين لا يكن الصائم اليوم في السفر عاصيا إذا لم يتضرر به ، ويؤيد التأويل الأول قوله في الرواية الثانية أن الناس قد شق عليهم الصيام .
[ شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 7/ 200-201) ]


**وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : دخل رسول الله* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم *مكة فاتحا منصورا مؤيدا ،ما يستفاد :
**1- بيان تواضع الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *لربه شكرا له على آلائه وإنعامه عليه إذ دخل مكة وهو متطامن حتى إن لحيته لتمس رحل ناقته تواضعا لله وخشوعا . فلم يدخل وهو الظافر المنتصر دخول الظلمة الجبارين السفاكي الدماء البطاشين بالأبرياء والضعفاء .
2- بيان العفو المحمدي الكبير إذ عفا عن قريش العدو الألد ولم يقتل منهم سوى أربعة رجال وامرأتين إذ رفضوا الإسلام .
3- بيان الكمال المحمدي في عدله ووفائه تجلى ذلك في رد مفتاح الكعبة لعثمان بن أبي طلحة .
4- مشروعية كسر الأصنام والصور والتماثيل وإبعادها من المساجد بيوت الله تعالى .
5- تقرير مبدأ الجوار في الإسلام لقوله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *: أجرنا من أجرت وأمنا من أمنت يا أم هانئ ).** 
6- مشروعية صبغ الشعر بغير السواد سواء كان شعر لحية أو رأس .
7- احترام الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *لأسرة الصديق وتكريمه لها ...
8- وجوب البيعة على الإسلام وهي الطاعة لله ورسوله وأولي الأمر في المعروف وما يستطاع .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*كانت سرية أسامة بن زيد ، سرية خالد بن الوليد ، سرية عمرو بن العاص ، سرية* *سعد بن زيد الأشهلي ،* *سرية قيس بن سعد بن عبادة ،ما يستفاد :
1- وجوب مواصلة الدعوة إلى الإسلام بعد الفتح كما هي قبله .
2- بيان خطأ خالد في اجتهاده فيما أقدم عليه ، ولما كان متأولا عفا عنه ولم يؤاخذ .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*وفي شوال من هذه السنة : كانت غزوة حنين ،مايستفاد :
1- تقرير مبدأ حكيم وهو أن الرأي الصائب السديد من ذي الخبرة والتجربة يقدم على الشجاعة مهما كانت ، وحتى عن القوة مهما عظمت .
2- مشروعية استعمال العيون ( الجواسيس ) في الحروب لمعرفة قوة العدو ، وما عزم عليه .
3- حرمة الإعجاب بالنفس أو العمل أو القوة إذ ترتب على ذلك هزيمة المؤمنين في أول لقائهم لعدوهم .
4- وجوب الحذر من التبرك غير الشرعي فإنه يؤدي إلى الشرك بالله تعالى .
5- بيان الفرق بين من رسخ الإيمان في قلبه ، وبين من لم يرسخ ، فإن الأخير سرعان ما يظهر جهله وظلمه .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*كانت سرية أوطاس بقيادة أبي عامر الأشعري ،ما يستفاد :
1- قوله : ( فدعا بماء فتوضأ ثم رفع يديه ) يستفاد منه استحباب التطهير لإرادة الدعاء ، ورفع اليدين في الدعاء .
**[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 8 / 54 ) ]
 2- والمراد بالمحصنات هنا المزوجات ومعناه والمزوجات حرام على غير أزواجهن إلا ما ملكتم بالسبي فأنه ينفسخ نكاح زوجها الكافر وتحل لكم إذا انقضى استبراؤها .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 10 / 31 ) ]


كانت سرية الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي لهدم الصنم ذي الكفين فأشعل فيه النار، وفي طريقه* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم *لحصار الطائف مر ببُحرة الرُّغاء فابتنى بها مسجدا ، فصلى فيه قبل وصوله إلى الطائف ، في بُحرة أيضا قتل رجلا من بني ليث قصاصا برجل من هذيل وهو أول قصاص في الإسلام ،مايستفاد :
1- بيان مدى ما كان عليه رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *من الحزم والعزم في إنفاذ أمر الله تعالى .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله]



تابع / وفي شوال من هذه السنة : كانت غزوة الطائف ،ما يستفاد :
1- قوله :( فثقل عليهم ) بين سبب ذلك بقولهم : ( نذهب ولا نفتحه ) وحاصل الخبر أنهم لما أخبرهم بالرجوع بغير فتح لم يعجبهم ، فلما رأى ذلك أمرهم بالقتال فلم يفتح لهم فأصيبوا بالجراح لأنهم رموا عليهم من أعلى السور فكانوا ينالون منهم بسهامهم ولا تصل السهام إلى من على السور ، فلما رأوا ذلك تبين لهم تصويب الرجوع ، فلما أعاد عليهم القول بالرجوع أعجبهم حينئذ ، ولهذا قال ( فضحك).
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله (  8 / 56 - 57 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*في حصار الطائف نزل نفر من رقيق الطائف ، فأعتقهم رسول الله منهم أبو بكرة رضي الله عنه* *وفي أواخر شوال من هذه السنة : رفع رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم ا*لحصار عن الطائف ثم رجع إلى الجعرانة ، فقدم عليه وفود هوازن قد أسلموا فرد عليهم أسراهم ،**ما يستفاد :
1- مشروعية استشارة ذوي الرأي ، وعدم الاستبداد بالرأي مع وجود ذوي الرأي السديد .
2- مشروعية استعمال أحدث الأسلحة وأجداها في الحرب لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل . بأن لا تكون فتنة ويعبد الله وحده لا شريك له .
3- بيان مظاهر الكمال المحمدي في حسن السياسة والتدبير الأمر الذي لا يجارى فيه قط .
4- فضيلة الأنصار ، وبيان ما حباهم الله به من حب الحبيب*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *، ودعائه لهم ولأبنائهم وأبناء أبنائهم وهم أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة أي الصحابة والتابعون وتابعو التابعين ، وتابعوهم إلى ثلاثة قرون .** 
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : فرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *الغنائم ، وأعطى المؤلفة قلوبهم كثيرا ، ووكل المؤمنين إلى إيمانهم ، فقام ذو الخويصرة فقال ما قال ،**ما يستفاد :
**1- بيان الكمال المحمدي في خلقه ومروءته فهي بذلك مضرب المثل وفي القرآن الكريم : { وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم} .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]**
*

*وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : جيء بالشيماء أخت رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *من الرضاعة...، اعتمر رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * من الجُعْرانة ، تزوج رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم* فاطمة بنت الضحاك الكُلابية فاستعاذت منه ففارقها ...،**ما يستفاد :**
1- مشروعية الاعتمار في الشهر الحرام ، وبيان أن الجعرانة ليست من الحرم .
2- تزوج الرسول* صلى الله عليه وسلم *بفاطمة بنت الضحاك الكلابية واستعاذت من الرسول* صلى الله عليه وسلم* ففارقها فورا .
3- مشروعية إكرام الإخوة من الرضاعة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]



 وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : ولدت مارية إبراهيم بن النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم* ،مايستفاد :
1- ولد إبراهيم ابن النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم *من جاريته مارية القبطية .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
**
 وفي هذا السنة : ولدت زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* من أبي العاص بن الربيع ابنتها أُمامة التي كان يحملها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة ،*ما يستفاد :
1-* لم يمنع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كونه في الصلاة من الرفق بالصغير .
*


** وفي هذه السنة : عمل منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*، وهبت سودة أم المؤمنين يومها لعائشة رضي الله عنهما ،*ما يستفاد :
1- وفي الحديث دلالة على أن الجمادات قد يخلق الله لها إدراكا كالحيوان بل كأشرف الحيوان ، وفيه تأييد لقول من يحمل { وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده } على ظاهره .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 6 / 737) ]
 2- قوله : ( أن سودة بنت زمعه ) هي زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*، وكان تزوجها وهو بمكة بعد موت خديجة ودخل عليها بها وهاجرت معه . 
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 9 / 388 ) ]*

*حج بالناس عتاب بن أسيد رضي الله عنه أمير مكة ، توفي مغفل بن عبد نهم المزني والد الصحابي عبدالله بن مغفل ، وله صحبة ،م**ا يستفاد :*
1- بيان أن حج الناس في تلك السنة على ما كانت العرب تحج عليه .
2- وفاة والد عبدالله بن مغفل مات بطريق مكة قبل أن يدخلها .

*وفي هذه السنة أسلم كعب بن زهير،وقال قصيدته المشهورة في مدح النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم *بانت سعاد ، توفيت زينب بنت رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم* ،ما يستفاد :
1- حب المدح وكراهية الذم فطري في الإنسان ، فهو كما قيل :
يهوى الثناء مبرز ومقصر ... حب الثناء طبيعة الإنسان 
2- ذكاء كعب يتجلى في إسلامه وإتيانه النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم *ومعرفته بالصفة بدون سؤال عنه ...
**3- مشروعية مدح الرسول* صلى الله عليه وسلم* وفضيلته إذا خلا من الغلو المحرم الذي نهى عنه* صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*4- تجلي الكرم المحمدي في عفوه عن كعب وكسوته بردته بعد إهداره دمه .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه ووسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
5- وفاة زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي أكبر أولاده .*

*وفي هذه السنة : بعث رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم* عمرو بن العاص إلى جَيْفَر وعمرو ابني الجٓلٓندي من الأزد ، وفي هذه السنة :غلا السعر، نزلت سورة النصر ،مايستفاد :
1- بعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* عمرو بن العاص *إلى جَيْفَر وعمرو ابني الجلندي من الأزد فأسلما .
2- بيان إن الله هو المسعر والقابض الباسط الرزاق .
3- نزول سورة النصر في السنة الثامنة من الهجرة .


 وفي هذه السنة : جاء وفد ثعلبة ، وفد سليم ، وفد ربيعة : عبدالقيس ، وفد صُدَاء ، وفد ثمالة والحُدَّان إلى رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم ،*ما يستفاد :
1- الإيمان اعتقاد وقول وعمل ، فضل الحلم والأناة .
2- بيان احترام النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم للوفود وإكرامهم قبل أن يتبين إصرارهم على شركهم وكفرهم .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كانت سرية عيينة بن حصن رضي الله عنه ، بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدالله بن عوسجة رضي الله عنه إلى بني حارثة بن عمرو، سرية قُطْبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه إلى خثعم ، وفد عُذرة ، سرية الضحاك بن سفيان الكلابي رضي الله عنه إلى بني كلاب بالقُرْطاء ، قدم وفد بلي فنزلوا على رويفع بن البلوي رضي الله عنه ، سرية علقمة بن مجزر المدلجي رضي الله عنه ، إلى الأحباش ، سريت علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه،إلى الفُلْس ، سريت عكاشة بن محصن رضي الله عنه، بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه إلى بيت سويلم اليهودي ليحرقه ،مايستفاد :
1- الإسلام يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه .
2- فضل الضيافة وأنها ثلاثة أيام ، وكل معروف صدقة .
3- بيان كمال طاعة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .**
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
4- لا طاعة في معصية إنما هي في المعروف .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 12 / 188 ) ]
 5-* *وفاة قطبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه .*

*وفي رجب من هذه السنة : كانت غزوة تبوك ،*ما يستفاد :
1- مشروعية إعلان التعبئة العامة والنفير العام ولا يحل يومئذ لأحد التخلف إلا أن يكون من أهل الأعذار ، أو يتخلف بإذن الإمام الخاص .
2- مشروعية افتتاح اكتتابات عامة لجمع المال للجهاد في سبيل الله تعالى .
3- قد يقصر المجتهد ، ويتأخر المتقدم كما قيل : لكل جواد كبوة ، ولكل سيف نبوة .
4- بيان رفح الحرج عن ذوي الأعذار كالعمى والعرج والمرض والعجز المالي .
5- من آيات الإيمان ومظاهره لدى المؤمنين البكاء الصادق عن العجز عن السير .
6- بيان أن المثبطين عن الجهاد والمرجفين بين صفوف المؤمنين لم يكونوا مؤمنين .
7- بيان فضيلة أبي خيثمة وأبي ذر ... رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .
8- مشروعية قصر الصلاة في السفر ، وجواز الجمع فيه .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وهو في طريقه إلى تبوك مر ببئر ثمود ، فنهاهم أن يشربوا أو يتوضئوا من مائها ،ما يستفاد:
1- حرمة الضحك وعدم البكاء أو التباكي عند المرور بديار المعذبين .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

 وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وهو في تبوك جاء يُحنَّة بن رؤبة فصالح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الجزية ، وفي تبوك أتاه أهل جَرْباءَ وأَذْرُحَ وأعطوه الجزية ، وفي تبوك أسر خالد بن الوليد أُكَيدرَ ملك دُومَة فحقن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دمه وصالحه على الجزية ،**ما يستفاد :
1- مشروعية عقد الإمام الصلح مع المشركين إذا دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك .
2- بيان بطولة خالد بن الوليد وشدة بأسه في الحرب .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*


*وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وفي تبوك صلى رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم*  خلف عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه صلاة الفجر ،ما يستفاد :
1-* *اعلم أن هذا الحديث فيه فوائد كثيرة : منها جواز اقتداء الفاضل بالمفضول ، وجواز صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خلف بعض أمته .*
*2- ومنها : أن الأفضل تقديم الصلاة في أول الوقت فإنهم فعلوها أول الوقت ولم ينتظروا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – .*
*3- ومنها* : *أن الإمام إذا تأخر عن أول الوقت* *استحب للجماعة أن يقدموا أحدهم فيصلي بهم إذا وثقوا بحسن خلق الإمام وأنه لا يتأذى من ذلك ولا يترتب عليه فتنة ...*
*4- ومنها : أن من سبقه الإمام ببعض الصلاة أتى بما أدرك ، فإذا سلم الإمام أتى بما بقي عليه ولا يسقط ذلك عنه ...*
*5- ومنها : أن المسبوق إنما يفارق الإمام بعد سلام الإمام* *.* *والله أعلم .
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]

*وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وفي غزوة تبوك مات ذو البجادين ،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان فضيلة ذو البجادين وعبدالله بن مسعود وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .

وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وفي مرجعه* صلى الله عليه وسلم* من تبوك هم نفر من المنافقين بالفتك به ...، وفي مرجعه من تبوك أمر بتحريق مسجد الضرار ، فأحرق ،ما يستفاد :
1- خطر المنافقين أشد من خطر الكافرين الظاهرين .
2- مسجد الضرار عبارة عن وكر مؤامرات أقيم لمناوأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين بالمدينة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*


*وفي رجب من هذه السنة : تخلف كعب بن مالك وصاحباه عن غزوة تبوك ،ما يستفاد :
* *1- جواز الغزو في الشهر الحرام .
2- والتصريح بجهة الغزو إذا لم تقتض المصلحة ستره .
3- وأن الإمام إذا استنفر الجيش عموما لزمهم النفير ولحق اللوم بكل فرد أن لو تخلف . 
4- وفيها أن العاجز عن الخروج بنفسه أو بماله لا لوم عليه ، واستخلاف من يقوم مقام الإمام على أهله والضعفة .
5- وفيها ترك قتل المنافقين .
*[ كتاب فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله- باب حديث كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه ]

*وفي هذه السنة : كانت سرية خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه إلى خَثْعَم ، وفي رجب من هذه السنة : نعى النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم* النجاشي ، وصلى عليه صلاة الغائب ،ما يستفاد :
**1- بيان كمال أصحم النجاشي إيمانا وعلما وكرما وحسن جوار ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]
2- بيان أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه إلى أناس من خثعم ، فاعتصموا بالسجود فقتلهم فوداهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نصف الدية .


قدم عروة بن مسعود الثقفي رضي الله عنه على رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم* فأسلم ، ورجع إلى الطائف فدعا قومه إلى الإسلام فقتلوه ،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان علم من أعلام النبوة المحمدية في إخباره عروة بأن قومه قاتلوه فكان كما أخبر .
2- بيان فضل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وما تتطلبه من أذى وما يلزم صاحبها من الصبر والتحمل .
3- بيان فضل عروة بن مسعود رضي الله عنه إذ ألحقه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصاحب يس وهو حبيب بن النجار عليه السلام .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]*


*وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : قدم وفد ثقيف من الطائف ...، أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطائف أبا سفيان والمغيرة بن شعبة لهدم اللات فهدماها ، أمر رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم* على الطائف عثمان بن أبي العاص ،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان آية نبوية وهي استجابة دعوته*صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثقيف إذ هداهم الله وأتى بهم .
2- مشروعية إبطال كل شرط يتنافى مع مراد الله تعالى وشرعه في خلقه ، وهكذا كل شرط يحل حراما أو يحرم حلالا فهو شرط باطل في أي عقد أو اتفاقية .
3- بيان أعظم أركان الدين بعد التوحيد وهو الصلاة وأعظم أركانها الركوع والسجود .
4- مشروعية قضاء الديون من بيت مال المسلمين إذا رأى الإمام ذلك .
​*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]* 

*وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : قدم على رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم*  وفد ملوك حِمْير مقرين بالإسلام ،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان أصول الدين ، وحكم الجزية ، وممن تؤخذ ، وبيان مقدارها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : مات رأس المنافقين عبدالله بن أبي بن سلول ،ما يستفاد :
1- أهم أحداث السنة التاسعة من هجرة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم**...فيها توفي رأس النفاق عبدالله بن أبي ابن سلول ، وصلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* ، * ثم نهاه الله عن الصلاة على المنافقين مطلقا بقوله :{ ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا ولا تقم على قبره }.
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
**

 وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : حج أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بالناس بأمر رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم*، بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا رضي الله عنه إلى الحج ليقرأ على الناس(براءة ) ،ما يستفاد :
1- مشروعية تعيين أمير للحج .
2- فضيلة كل من أبي بكر وعلي رضي الله عنهما .
3- حرمة دخول الحرم على المشركين والكافرين ، ووجوب ستر العورة في الطواف .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]**


توفيت أم كلثوم رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،ما يستفاد :
1-* *أهم أحداث السنة التاسعة من هجرة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم* ...فيها توفيت أم كلثوم بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغسلتها أسماء بنت عميس وصفية بنت عبدالمطلب رضي الله عنهن .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*


*وفي هذه السنة : توفي سهيل بن بيضاء الفهري ، قتل ملك الفرس وملكوا ابنته (بوران) عليهم ، فرضت الصدقات وفرق رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم* عماله على الصدقات ،ما يستفاد :
1-* *أهم أحداث السنة التاسعة من هجرة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم...فيها بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *المصدقين -  جباة الزكوات - إلى كافة أنحاء البلاد التي أسلم أهلها . 
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*2- وفاة سهيل بن بيضاء رضي الله عنه وصلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة .
3- في الحديث النهي عن استعمال النساء في الحكم .*

*وفي هذه السنة : قدم ضمام بن ثعلبة ، وفد بني أسد ، وفد الداريين ، وفد بهراء ، وفد بني البكاء ، وفد بني فزارة ، وفد ثعلبة بن منقذ ، وفد سعد هُذيم ، وفد مرة ، وفد كلاب ، وفد كنانة ، وفد تجيب ،ما يستفاد :
1- فضل الضيافة ...
2- فيه بيان آية النبوة إذ دعا لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *بالغيث فسقوا ...
3- فيه بيان كرامة ضمام وفضله إذ أسلمت قبيلته كلها بدعوته .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*وفي هذه السنة : آلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسائه شهرا ،ما يستفاد :
1-* *وفيه تأديب الرجل ابنته وقرابته بالقول لأجل اصلاحها لزوجها .*
*2- وفيه حسن تلطف بن عباس وشدة حرصه على الاطلاع على فنون التفسير .*
*3- وفيه طلب علو الإسناد لأن بن عباس أقام مدة طويلة ينتظر خلوة عمر ليأخذ عنه وكان يمكنه أخذ ذلك بواسطة عنه ممن لا يهاب سؤاله كما كان يهاب عمر.*
*4- وفيه حرص الصحابة على طلب العلم والضبط بأحوال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم .*
*5- وفيه الصبر على الزوجات والاغضاء عن خطابهن والصفح عما يقع منهن من زلل في حق المرء دون ما يكون من حق الله تعالى .*
*6- وفيه جواز اتخاذ الحاكم عند الخلوة بوابا يمنع من يدخل إليه بغير إذنه.
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

*وفي هذه السنة : لاعن عويمر العجلاني امرأته ،ما يستفاد :
1-* وفي قصة عويمر قد أنزل الله فيك  فيؤول قوله : قد أنزل الله فيك أي وفيمن كان مثلك .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رضي الله عنه ]

*سرية خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه إلى بني عبدالمدان ، وفد الحارث بن كعب ،م*ايستفاد :
1- وجوب الدعوة إلى الإسلام .
2- وجوب تعليم من دخل في الإسلام شرائع الإسلام .
3- وجوب نصب الولاة في البلد الذي يدخل فيه الإسلام أو ذمة المسلمين .
​[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*قدم عدي بن حاتم الطائي على رسول الله* ​صلى الله عليه وسلم *فأسلم ، وفد خولان ، وفد غامد ، وفد غسان، وفد سلامان ،ما يستفاد :
1- اسلام عدي بن حاتم الطائي رضي الله عنه .
2- فضل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى .
3- تعليم شرائع الإسلام .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اعتكف رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *عشرين يوما وعارضه جبريل عليه السلام بالقرآن مرتين ،ما يستفاد :
1-* *قال ابن بطال*  *: مواظبته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الاعتكاف تدل على أنه من السنن المؤكدة.
​[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

*سرية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إلى اليمن فأسلمت على يده همدان كلها في يوم واحد ،**ما يستفاد :
1- فضيلة همدان إذ أسلموا في يوم واحد وسلم عليهم رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *ثلاثا .
2- مشروعية سجود الشكر عند حصول النعمة .
3- فضيلة علي بن أبي طالب إذ هدى الله على يديه ما لم يهد على يد خالد رضي الله عنهما معا .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]


**كانت سرية علي بن أبي طالب إلى اليمن المرة الثانية ،ما يستفاد : 
1- بيان فضل علي بن أبي طالب ، والصبر على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه سبحانه .*

*وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : حج النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم *حجة الوداع... ،ما يستفاد :
1- وقوع حجة الوداع بعد تطهير الحرم من الشرك والمشركين دال على حصاد جهاد دام نيفا وعشرين سنة ، وفي هذا عبرة لمن يعتبر .
2- مشروعية الإهلال بأي نسك من الأنساك الثلاثة : الإفراد ، والتمتع ، والقران .
3- بيان أن الحائض لا يمنعها الحيض من الإحرام ، إذ تفعل كما يفعل الحاج إلا أنها لا تطوف حتى تطهر وتغتسل .
4- من مظاهر الرحمة المحمدية الإذن بفسخ الحج إلى عمرة ، تيسيرا وتسهيلا على الأمة .
5- بيان أن باقي المناسك عمليا ؛ إذ كان يقول :" حجوا كما رأيتموني أحج " .
6- الإعلان عن حقوق المسلم ، وأنه محرم الدم والمال والعرض .
7- الإعلان عن تحريم الظلم والربا ، وكل عادات الجاهلية .
8- الإعلان عن حقوق النساء ، والأمر بالمعروف بها وأدائها ، وكذا حقوق الزوج على زوجته .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

*وفي ذي الحجة من السنة : ادعى مسيلمة الكذاب النبوة ، فرأى النبي** صلى الله عليه وسلم* *رؤيا فيه وفي الأسود العنسي ، فتحققت** ،**ما يستفاد**:*
1- *ويؤخذ من هذه القصة منقبة للصديق رضي الله عنه لأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم تولى نفخ السوارين بنفسه حتى طارا فأما الأسود فقتل في زمنه وأما مسيلمة فكان القائم عليه حتى قتله أبو بكر الصديق فقام مقام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في ذلك .*
*2- ويؤخذ منه أن السوار وسائر آلات أنواع الحلي اللائقة بالنساء تعبر للرجال بما يسوؤهم ولا يسرهم .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

*قدم وفد الأزد ، وفد زُبيد ، وفد عبدالقيس على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القدمة الثانية ، وفد بني حنيفة وفد وطيئ ، وفد كندة ، وفد محارب ، وفد الرهاويين ، وفد عَنْس ، وفد الصَّدِف ، وفد قُشير بن كعب وفد بجيلة ،ما يستفاد :
1- وجوب تعليم من دخل في الإسلام شرائع الإسلام .
2- وجوب مواصلة الدعوة إلى الإسلام بعد الفتح كما هي قبله .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]* 

*قدم على رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *فَرْوُة بن مُسَيك المرادي ،ما يستفاد :
1- إسلام فروة بن مسيك ، واستعمله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مراد وزبيد ومذحج كلها .

قدم الشقيان : عامر بن الطفيل ، وأربد بن قيس بن جَزْء على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للغدر به ، فدعا عليهما ، فطعن أحدهما وصعق الآخر ،ما يستفاد :
1- من آيات النبوة المحمدية استجابة دعائه*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ...*
2- آية النبوة المحمدية في نزول الصاعقة بأربد ، والطاعون بابن الطفيل لعنه الله عليه .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]


*قدم وَبَرُ بن يُحَنس على الأبناء باليمن ، يدعوهم إلى الإسلام ، أسلم ( باذان ) ملك اليمن ... ،**ما يستفاد :**
1- إسلام فيروز الديلمي وبنات النعمان بن بزرج و مركبود .
**2- إسلام باذان ملك اليمن لما هلك كسرى ، فأقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*  *على اليمن .
**
** وفي هذه السنة : نزلت : { يا أيها الذين ءامنوا ليستئذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم ...} ،**ما يستفاد :**
1- نزول :**{ يا أيها الذين ءامنوا ليستئذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم } في السنة العاشرة من الهجرة .*

*مات إبراهيم ابن النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم*وهو ابن سنة ونصف ، كسفت الشمس يوم موت إبراهيم ...،ما يستفاد :
1-* * قال العلماء : والحكمة في هذا الكلام أن بعض* *الجاهلية الضلال كانوا يعظمون الشمس والقمر فبين أنهما آيتان مخلوقتان لله تعالى لا صنع لهما ، بل** هما كسائر المخلوقات يطرأ عليهما النقص والتغير كغيرهما ، وكان بعض الضلال من المنجمين وغيرهم يقول :* *لا ينكسفان إلا لموت عظيم أو نحو ذلك ، فبين أن هذا باطل لا يغتر بأقوالهم لا سيما وقد صادف مو**ت إبراهيم*  *رضي الله عنه . 
*[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 6/ 178 ) ] 

*أسلم أمير من أمراء الروم ... وهو فروة بن عمرو الجذامي ،ما يستفاد :
1- بيان ظلم و تعسف الروم عندما بلغ الروم إسلام فروة بن عمرو حبسوه ثم صلبوه على ماء .


بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* أبا موسى الأشعري ومعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنهم إلى اليمن ،*ما يستفاد :
1- وفي هذا الحديث قبول خبر الواحد ووجوب العمل به .
2- وفيه أن الكفار يدعون إلى التوحيد قبل القتال .
3- وفيه أنه لا يحكم بإسلامه إلا بالنطق بالشهادتين .
4- وفيه أن الصلوات الخمس تجب في كل يوم وليلة .
5- وفيه بيان عظم تحريم الظلم وأن الإمام ينبغي أن يعظ ولاته ويأمرهم بتقوى الله تعالى ويبالغ في نهيهم عن الظلم ويعرفهم قبح عاقبنه .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 1 / 176 ) ]* 

*وفي هذه السنة : ظهر الأسود العَنسي باليمن ... ،ما يستفاد :
1- فيروز الديلمي ... وهو قاتل الأسود العنسي الكذاب الذي ادعى النبوة في أيام رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
[ الاستيعاب لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله ص 602 ]

*سرية إلى رعية السحيمي رضي الله عنه ، ما يستفاد :**
1- بيان الجفاء المتمكن من الأعراب .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السنة الحادية عشر من الهجرة*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ظهر الأسود العنسي الكذاب باليمن ...،ما** يستفاد :*
*1- الصبر على الدعوة إلى الله تعالى .*

* قدم وفد النخع على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،**ما يستفاد :*
*1- جاء وفد النخع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقرين بالإسلام ، وقد كانوا بايعوا معاذ بن جبل باليمن .*

* أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسامة بن زيد على سرية لغزو الشام ،**ما يستفاد :*
*1- بيان مواصلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الجهاد حتى آخر يوم من حياته .*
*2- جواز إسناد قيادة الجيوش إلى الشاب الكفء المقتدر ...*
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*


* خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جوف الليل فاستغفر لأهل البقيع كالمودع لهم ،**ما يستفاد :*
*1- استغفار الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل البقيع في جوف الليل .*


* بدأ المرض برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،**ما يستفاد :*
*1- في أواخر صفر بدأ المرض برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث شعر عليه الصلاة والسلام بالسم الذي وضعته له اليهودية بخيبر .*


* اشتد وجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في بيت ميمونة رضي الله عنها... ،**ما يستفاد :*
*1- وفي الحديث ما طبعت عليه المرأة من الغيرة .*
*2- وفيه مداعبة الرجل أهله والإفضاء إليهم بما يستره عن غيرهم .*
*3- وفيه أن ذكر الوجع ليس بشكاية.*
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

*وقبل أن يتوفى رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *بخمس ، خطب في الناس ، فبين فضل أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وأوصى بالأنصار خيرا ، وحذر من اتخاذ القبور مساجد ، ما يستفاد :
1- قوله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *: ( إني أبرأ إلى الله أن يكون لي منكم خليل إلى آخره ) معنى أبرأ أي أمتنع من هذا وأنكره .
2- قال العلماء : إنما نهى النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *عن اتخاذ قبره وقبر غيره مسجدا خوفا من المبالغة في تعظيمه والافتتان به ...** 
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 5 / 12 ) ]



**أمر رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *أبا بكر أن يصلي بالناس جالسا ، وصلى الناس خلفه قياما ،ما يستفاد :
1- وفي هذه القصة من الفوائد غير ما مضى تقديم أبي بكر ، وترجيحه على جميع الصحابة ، وفضيلة عمر بعده .
2- وجواز الثناء في الوجه لمن أمن عليه الإعجاب .
3- جواز مراجعة الصغير الكبير ، والمشاورة في الأمر العام .
4- والأدب مع الكبير لهمِّ أبي بكر بالتأخر عن الصف .
5- وإكرام الفاضل لأنه أراد أن يتأخر حتى يستوي مع الصف فلم يتركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزحزح عن مقامه.
6- وفيه أن البكاء ولو كثر لا يبطل الصلاة لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن علم حال أبي بكر في رقة القلب وكثرة البكاء لم يعدل عنه ، ولا نهاه عن البكاء .
7- وأن الإيماء يقوم مقام النطق ...
8- وفيه تأكيد أمر الجماعة ...
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 2 / 203 ) ]*


*وقبيل وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالناس جالسا ، وصلى الناس خلفه قياما ،ما يستفاد :
1- ...الائتمام يقتضي متابعة المأموم لإمامه في أحوال الصلاة ، فتنتفي المقارنة والمسابقة والمخالفة إلا ما دل الدليل الشرعي عليه ، ولهذا صدر المصنف - أي البخاري رحمه الله -* *الباب بقوله : " وصلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *في مرضه الذي توفي فيه وهو جالس " أي والناس خلفه قياما ولم يأمرهم بالجلوس ... فدل على دخول التخصيص في عموم قوله : " إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به " .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 2 / 225 ) ]* 

*وقبل وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيوم واحد ، قُتل الأسود العنسي ...،ما يستفاد :
1-* عَلمٌ من أعلام النبوة لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلمهم 	بموت الأسود العنسي قبل أن يأتيهم خبره . 

*توفي رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *بعد أن بلغ رسالة ربه ، بايع المسلمون أبا بكر رضي الله عنه بالخلافة ، وفي يوم الثلاثاء الثالث عشر من ربيع الأول من هذه السنة دفن رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم *، توفيت ابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها وهي آخر أبنائه موتا ،ما يستفاد :
1- وكان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه علم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو العبد المخير فبكى حزنا على فراقه وانقطاع الوحي وغيره من الخير دائما .
2- وإنما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم**: أن عبدا وأبهمه لينظر فهم أهل المعرفة ونباهة أصحاب الحذق .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 15 / 123 ) ]* * 

 3- استصحاب العالم والكبير صاحبا له في الزيارة والعيادة ونحوهما .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 16 / 8 ) ]

 4- قال القرطبي في المفهم : لو كان عند أحد من المهاجرين والأنصار نص من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على تعيين أحد بعينه للخلافة لما اختلفوا في ذلك ولا تفاوضوا فيه ، قال : وهذا قول جمهور أهل السنة ، واستند من قال إنه نص على خلافة أبي بكر بأصول كلية ، وقرائن حالية تقتضي أنه أحق بالإمامة وأولى بالخلافة .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ( 7 / 42 ) ]

 5- فيه استحباب اللحد ونصب اللبن وأنه فعل ذلك برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باتفاق الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 7 / 29 ) ]

 6- توفيت فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بستة أشهر بعد وفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تم اكمال فوائد من السيرة النبوية بحمد الله وفضله*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *تم اكمال فوائد من السيرة النبوية بحمد الله وفضله*


بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

للرفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أخيتي أم حبيبة غدا الاثنين إن شاء الله تعالى درس الشيخ عثمان الخميس حفظه الله " قطوف من السيرة " في مركز القصور نساء / صباحي .

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

أين هذا المكان وكيف أسمعه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

المكان : الكويت محافظة مبارك الكبير ، سيتم غدا إن شاء الله تسجيل الدرس ، سأحاول إن شاء الله إنزال الدرس في المجلس .

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

نفع الله بكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هذا ما دونته من محاضرة قطوف من السيرة :*

*- حقيقة الإنسان يحتاج إلى قدوة وأي قدوة أعظم من سيد البشر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قال الله تبارك وتعالى :{ لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة }.*
*بل إن الله جل وعلا قال لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن ذكر له ثلة مباركة من الأنبياء والمرسلين { أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده}.*
*والناس تحتاج إلى القدوة ، كما قال الشاعر:*
*فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلهم ... إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح.*

*- إن الحديث عن النبي الكريم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه الذي قال الله تبارك وتعالى له وعنه { وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم }.*
*يخبر الله نبيه عن نفسه أنه على خلق عظيم هذا الخلق الذي تمثل في هذا الرجل صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه الذي أدبه فأحسن تأديبه وعلمه فأحسن تعليمه حتى صار سيد ولد آدم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه .*

*- ثم تأتي الشهادة* – الشهادة له بالصدق –* من ألد أعدائه وأعظمهم جرما وأشدهم تكذيبا فرعون هذه الأمة أبو جهل.*
*يقول الأخنس بن شريق* - وذلك قبل أن يسلم -* أتيت أبو الحكم – وأبو الحكم هو أبو جهل وكانوا يلقبونه بأبي الحكم فلقبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي جهل- فقلت له:*
*يا أبا الحكم لا أحد يسمعني وإياك نحن وحدنا الآن فاصدقني ؟ أريد أن أسألك فاصدقني؟*
*قال: ماذا تريد؟*
*قال: أمحمد صادق أم كاذب - بس بينك وبين نفسك ما الذي تعتقده-؟* 
*قال أبو جهل: والله إن محمدا لصادق والله ما كذب محمد قط* - فما الذي يمنعه من قبول دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ إنه الكبر والحسد-
*فقال: ولكن إذا ذهبت بنو قصي بالرفاد والحجابة والسقاية والنبوة فما الذي يبقى لسائر قريش ؟ ثم قال: تنازعنا نحن وبنو عبد مناف الشرف اطعموا فاطعمنا واعطوا فاعطينا وحملوا – أي الديات- فحملنا حتى إذا كنا كفرسي رهان فتجاثينا على الركب – في التسابق- قالوا منا نبي فقال: فأنى يدرك هذا؟ لا والله لا نصدقهم.*
*ولذا أنزل الله فيه وفي أمثاله { فإنهم لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون }.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً ، جهد رائع أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم آمـين وإياكم*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الأخت أم علي طويلبة علم زادك الله توفيقا .. في نقولك من كتاب ( هذا الحبيب  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يا محب ) عن الشيخ الجزائري تقولي رحمه الله .. وهو لم يمت حفظه الله تعالى ، الشيخ أبو بكر جابر الجزائري المدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله في علمكم،، وهو كما ذكرتم ولله الحمد، وهذا الخطأ بسبب الإشاعة عبر الرسائل فليس كل صدوق ضابط، فكان ينبغي التثبت.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *بارك الله في علمكم،، وهو كما ذكرتم ولله الحمد، وهذا الخطأ بسبب الإشاعة عبر الرسائل فليس كل صدوق ضابط، فكان ينبغي التثبت.*


نعم هو خطأ في النقل ، ومنكم نستفيد بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ملاحظة: هناك فوائد لم اذكر مصدرها فهذه في الغالب استخرجتها بنفسي دون الرجوع للمصادر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك.

----------

